# ***Get an inch every month 2010 challenge anyone?***



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

[size=+2]***CHALLENGE CLOSED***[/size]

*Sorry Just wanted to control the numbers to actually start from a specific date, but if you do do this challenge, please feel free to chime in?! can't say no to good advice now can we?!

************************************************************************

Hey ladies!  So this challenge is gonna kick off in a few days 

It will run from Dec 31st 09 to Dec 31st 10

Here are the requirements for this challenge, like i mentioned before, there will be no wrist bashing  but encouragement! 

So... here are pureebony's requirements for this challenges, people joining (will be updated up to the 31st), my regime etc

ready set GO!!! 

So i am a natural head  and I want to aim to get 1 inch a month!! here is my starting pic, i cut off 1 inch all around today so i am at shoulder length exactly.

http://hotimg25.fotki.com/p/a/86_153/121_163/DSC03237.jpg

*My regime as of 28th Dec 09:*

(I am currently updating my fotki to be more detailed) This will be changed as and when I feel the need to, depending what my hair needs.

*Sat/Sun*

Detangle hair with wide tooth comb, keeping them in sections wash with K.I.S.S shampoo mix, then apply porosity control rinse, Aphogee 2 ins reconstructer rinse, six oil mix to saturate hair then rinse, then deep condition for min 30 mincs with hood dryer and cap to a maximum of overnight. Let hair cool down then rinse with cool water.

Moisturize and seal as usual.


*Mon-Fri*

Aim to drink 8 glasses of water a day, and do minimum of 1 hour exercise, eat a goup portion of vegetables.

morning Lightly spray hair with water based moisturizing spray or hawaiin silky 14 in 1, use shea butter detangling lotion to bring hair back into a bun, with a little bit of profectiv split end mender on my ends. My hair should be saturated, then use ic brown gel to bring hair into bun or grip using denman brush and separating hair with hands avoid using combs, if have to use a wide tooth.

Take a protein shake.

evening optional co wash, apply growth mix to scalp every 2 days, head massage concentrating on nape and crown areas for 5 to 10 mins, then or spray hair with hawaiin silky 14 in 1 or water based moisturizing spray, then profectiv anti breakage strengthening mega moisturizer on ends. With carrot creame and either castor or coconut oil.

Take vitamins: Chlorella, Spirulina, A-Z Multivitamin, omega 3 fish oil, evening primrose oil, hem seed oil, MSM, garlic oil (used as and when needed)

Friday evening - Loosen hair from protective style, co wash and rinse with a bucket of water (with spoons of honey and coconut or olive oil), then put vatika oil on my hair, place hair in sections, then baggy.

*Monthly*

clarify hair with Giannini shampoo, co wash with Giannini conditioner, then follow usual deep conditioning routine and oil rinse.

*Bimonthly*

Trim if needed.


*DIET*

Cut back on sugar period, and carbs.


*members on the challenge are:*

*lamaria211
Demi 1974
Mz.Shug
Charlie555 
Miss AJ 
Serenity_Peace
Kerryann 
Ms_CoCo37  	
lusciousladie07
ChocoKitty 
stephluv 
Dieasha 
princessdi
miss Congeniality 
ladysaraii
carlana25
CherieMarie 
GraceV2
My-Foolish-Heart 
LaidBak 
sstevenson 
sdsmit70
MissTy
lizzyb168
SouthernStunner
niesy942 
MaintaintheSexy
NubianQueen 
TemiLnd
sheba1
ycammyy 
Chaosbutterfly 
LondonDiva	
Chameleonchick
Austro-Afrikana 
BoaterGirlKim
mccray689
Petite One
nakialovesshoes
KatKronicles 
Tinkerbell19 
virgo_chinwe
LovelyH
TheGrimPhreaker
CICI24
softblackcotton 
angeleyez09
LaToya28 
Forever in Bloom
slimdownconnie 
Mz. Princess 
PocketVenus 
NJoy
Naphy 
AdoraAdora24 
Firstborn2
jaded_faerie
Nappy_in_the_City 
sparklebh
janetlover04 
starrz329 
ycammyy
qbfaith 
BronxJazzy 
SailorWifey
*


*Requirements:*

*Please post a starting pic, possibly by the 1st of Jan
*must do monthly pic updates to show hair stage, this will not only be good for you and everyone else you will be able to track and see what you are doing right or wrong in your regime.
*you are able to do whatever works for you, everything that it takes for you to achieve maximum growth, so that means correcting from the inside out!
*post your regimes 
*encourage help and assist each other
*post any achievements, discoveries, set backs

Finally good luck and *happy hair growing!!!!*


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 21, 2009)

sign me up for this challenge i am eating a hight protein diet, taking hair skin and nail vitamins dcing weekly and using minoval daily with scalp massages
 i just need some help measuring my progress and with posting pics


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 21, 2009)

Aww what the hell. May I join?

I'm not taking any vitamins other than my chlorella and wheatgrass. I may take a multi-vitamin. 

I'm wearing weaves for 2010. I'm unsure about growth aids as of yet. I am going to start working out and eating better as well (just for general health).


ETA: I've decided I will be adding MT to my regimen as well for this challenge.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 21, 2009)

Me too! I don't know what my current growth rate is but I'm praying and remaining optimistic. I'll be egging it, OCT/MT/MN, vitamins, and high protein diet. Not to mention keeping a good hair care regimen. 

Starting Pics


----------



## Charlie555 (Dec 21, 2009)

I want in!  I will be working out, drinking plenty water, taking my vitamins (biotin, B complex, fish oil & garlic pill) & applying MN every night or every other night. I have high hopes that 1 inch a month is a realistic goal. Especially once my spring growth spurt kicks in  I wash & deep condition once a week.

Here my 12.25.09 starting picture:


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm in. I've already spiked all my leave-in sprays with sulfur and im washing DCing every 3 days.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 21, 2009)

I do these things anyway, but since I'm stretching, I need to step up my game and be mindful of diet, water and exercise.


----------



## Kerryann (Dec 21, 2009)

Count me in ASAP


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2009)

Count me in!!! It's a stretch, but I'm willing to give it a shot.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2009)

I forgot to mention that my starting pic is in my siggy. I'm attempting the high protein low carb diet. I'll up the anty with vitamins and water. I need to get my chunky but in gear and exercise too.


----------



## lusciousladie07 (Dec 21, 2009)

I want in... not sure if it will happen but it will be fun to try!!!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 21, 2009)

What about 1/2 inch per month, I'm sure my hair doesnt grow an inch a month????


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies! This is great what I will do is leave it open till the end of the week then close it.

But Im so glad you all wanna join! This helps me as its motivation and a way to get my hair into a better condition.

Neek-a-nator: that's absolutely fine, what i want to do is aim for 1 inch, there will be no wrist bashing if you don't, its a goal, and a strict means of achieving it. So your more than welcome!

I will update the first post with the criteria, my starting pic and my regime on Monday the 28th of December, but the official starting date for the challenge is 31st of December. Is this ok with you all? 

xx


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

Also challenge members and other useful stuff!!


----------



## comike (Dec 21, 2009)

You ought to call it GET AN INCH, KEEP AN INCH.  I easily get an inch of growth every 4-6 weeks...it's whether I can retain it.  Although, I've achieved bra-strap length, I go through spurts of breakage.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

good idea...


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

its still the same concept though you grow in order to keep, but i will address that when i set up the criteria.

thanks!


----------



## ChocoKitty (Dec 21, 2009)

Add me please! I'll try to stick with this challenge...


----------



## stephluv (Dec 21, 2009)

add me in please....i'm currently in hair extensions but i will post a pic when i take them out next month


----------



## pureebony (Dec 21, 2009)

great this will give us all motivation, i want to stop dreaming of long hair and actually get it!


----------



## Dieasha (Dec 21, 2009)

Count me in... I won't be able to start til 1/1/10.... When I get a new sew in


----------



## princessdi (Dec 21, 2009)

Count me in.  I didn't reach my goal of BSL this year (had to cut some because of splitting), so I'm hoping to be there by Spring.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 21, 2009)

pureebony said:


> Hey Ladies! This is great what I will do is leave it open till the end of the week then close it.
> 
> But Im so glad you all wanna join! This helps me as its motivation and a way to get my hair into a better condition.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan to me! This will help keep 
me accountable.


----------



## Demi27 (Dec 21, 2009)

pureebony said:


> Hey Ladies! This is great what I will do is leave it open till the end of the week then close it.
> 
> But Im so glad you all wanna join! This helps me as its motivation and a way to get my hair into a better condition.
> 
> ...



That works for me as well.
My starting pic is in my siggy as well.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Dec 21, 2009)

This sounds fun. Add me to the list.


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm def in.

Vitamins: Bargello's regimen + some extras like chlorella and spirulina
Egg shake
Going to be getting back on the exercise and really taking a long hard look at fixing my diet to a lower carb, high protein
Working on increasing the water intake

Basically I'm hoping that as I shrink, my excess will convert into hair.    A girl can dream right?


----------



## plastic (Dec 21, 2009)

Miss AJ said:


> I'm in. I've already spiked all my leave-in sprays with sulfur and im washing DCing every 3 days.



Are those sprays going to be used on the ends of your hair also ? If so that is a bad badddd idea .. sulfur is very drying and even when used on the scalp it should be followed up with a moisturiser


----------



## carlana25 (Dec 22, 2009)

count me in .please add me i would love to get i inch in a month


----------



## CherieMarie (Dec 22, 2009)

Count me in! I plan on stepping up my exercise, use my growth aid mix of MN, sulphur, JBCO, and coconut oil, eating 80% raw foods, and of course keeping on track with my spirulina, chlorella, and msm.


----------



## GraceV2 (Dec 22, 2009)

Count me in please.  This challenge will definitely keep me accountable & motivated.

ETA: I will not be able to participate after all.  HHG ladies!!


----------



## Keen (Dec 22, 2009)

Good luck ladies! I'm lucky if I get an inch in three months.


----------



## My-Foolish-Heart (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm down. This will motivate me to remain consistent with my growth aids.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh boy...I wish I could join this challenge with confidence.  But I don't have the foggiest idea what to do/eat/use in order to get that much growth.  The most I ever got was 3/4 the month I used OCT on a regular basis.  Maybe Ayurveda will make the difference.  *fingers crossed*  I'm in!

Starting pic attached.  

BTW...I tried the whole hair measuring T-Shirt once.  It was wholly unreliable.  Anybody know a better way to get an accurate measurement?


----------



## sstevenson (Dec 24, 2009)

Count me in! This will help me stay accountable. I have been doing no heat since Sept. 09 and things are looking good. 
I currently use OCT/EMU/oil mix- scalp only every 2 days. I cowash only. I use a light Ayurveda regimen, including tea rinse. Henna- monthly. DC every 3days, protective style daily, baggie-Scurl. NTM- Leave In & Daily DC, seal with unrefined shea butter, olive butter, avocado butter, or macadamia nut butter. Depends on if I DC or cowash. I will post pics soon.


----------



## sdsmit70 (Dec 24, 2009)

Count me in! This is a great way to start off the new year! It will also help me to stay accountable. 
Shana


----------



## MissTy (Dec 24, 2009)

I want in too!!!  

I need to get better at taking care of my hair consistently.


----------



## lizzyb168 (Dec 24, 2009)

count me in!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 24, 2009)

great ladies great!, I have braids in my hair at the moment so i will be taking them out for the 28th but as I said before, I will amend the original post, at the official start date the 31st, so happy you all are joining in, how encouraging!!


----------



## *CherryPie* (Dec 24, 2009)

An inch a month? If I do ALL of that stuff, I'm still not getting an inch a month. 

I'm not fooling myself like that. After doing all of that stuff, if I don't get an inch or close, I'll be very disappointed.

But good luck y'all!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 24, 2009)

Its an aim, sort of like your doing everything to keep your hair growing and staying on your head healthily, so the aim is 1 inch, its not impossible. Even if its hair, its good to keep positive, people have achieved it so lets try and see! xx


----------



## SouthernStunner (Dec 24, 2009)

I have been stalking this challenge for a while now.  Please sign me up!  I will use up my Mega Tek and my OCT.  I am in a liquid protein challenge in the health forum as well as exercising 5-7 days a week.  Finally I am weaving it up in 2010 trying to get as much length and retention as possible.


----------



## niesy942 (Dec 24, 2009)

Please sign me up as well...I'll post my beginning pics over the weekend. I presently take Chlorella, though not as consistently as I should. This will give me the necessary motivation to keep going with that routine. I plan to continue with the Chlorella, add hair vitamins, weekly deep conditioning, and the BeeMine growth aid. In addition, I plan to wear braids or wigs for the duration of the challenge. Thanks, pureebony!


----------



## MaintaintheSexy (Dec 24, 2009)

I would like to join. I have already embarked on a journey to take better care of my hair and stop abusing it. I am wearing braids at this moment and although I've only had them in for two weeks, they are loose. So I guess its growing and I am hoping that it will continue to grow .


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 25, 2009)

*CherryPie* said:


> An inch a month? If I do ALL of that stuff, I'm still not getting an inch a month.
> 
> I'm not fooling myself like that. After doing all of that stuff, if I don't get an inch or close, I'll be very disappointed.
> 
> But good luck y'all!


 
Aim for the stars. If you only reach the moon you're still doing pretty darn good.


----------



## NubianQueen (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm so in! 

I am COMMITTED to doing all of this as I just need a solid routine for my life and this is going to be so worth me getting it together.  From learning to post my very first pics from my camera to figuring out just what MY hair needs!

My first challenge is sleep, yes I have been sleep deprived for at least a decade and it ends now!

Consistent exercise, vitamin regimen (extensive and like an ALL day event), daily co-washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, oh and I need to henna cuz gosh darn it I feel if my curl is elongated then it will be a lot easier to manage.  Nightly scalp massages and sleeping (which I should be doing right now) on a 100% silk pillowcase and an extremely loose bonnet (once I get them altered).

I did a big and I do mean BIG chop in October.  I have like an inch or so of hair right now and am looking forward to being waist length by the end of 2010!! 

I'm super excited that we are all in this together!

Good luck everyone! 

Mo' Hair!


----------



## TemiLnd (Dec 25, 2009)

I am in. Will post my stating pics by the New Year when I take out my braids.
Regular exercise, growth aids and protective styling will be my weapons.


----------



## sheba1 (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in!!  My pics from my year end update will be my start; I'll post pics next week.  I'll be doing an MN/nettle tea/MSM spray and cowashing a couple times a week, at least.  Regular exercise and a high protein diet.


----------



## ycammyy (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to join. Currently, I wash once a week and pre-poo mid-wk. I take a multiude of vitamins and I do MT/MN and I just  started OCT. I am a little nervuos about the challenge but it does not hurt to try. I will post my starting pic at the end of the month.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in!!

My Hair Regimen
Weekly 
1. Pre-poo with Aphogee 2-Minute Reconstructor or Motions CPR for 30 minutes.
2. Shampoo with sulfate-free shampoo
3. Deep Condition with heat, for at least an hour and at most, overnight.
4. Use Porosity Control, followed with a cold ACV rinse.
5. Detangle and rollerset.
6. If flat ironing, use low heat and heat protectant. Only flat iron roots and maybe a little of the length. No flat ironing ends. Direct heat only once a month.
7. If I'm clarifying that week, I'll clarify first and follow with the protein treatment. The rest will continue as usual. 

Daily
1. Moisturize and seal hair.
2. Fingercomb if possible, if not, then use a wide tooth comb to bun. 
3. No ponytail holders. Clips, hairsticks, good hair day pins, and rubber-tipped bobby pins only.
4. At night, re-moisturize and baggy ends.
5. Apply conditioner to edges and nape, followed by JBCO.
6. Sleep with a silk scarf EVERY night. Shift knot position frequently, to keep bald spots or scalp soreness at bay.

Every Few Days
1. Oil scalp with JBCO.
2. Lightly scritch scalp with K-Cutter comb for ten minutes.
3. Massage scalp with fingers for another five.

I will be stretching for 12 weeks at least, and for 16 weeks at most. I've given up on my six month stretch aspirations. 


My Daily Vitamin/Supplements Regimen
1. Biotin 7500 mcgs
2. Garlic 6000 mgs
3. Sundown Naturals Hair, Skin and Nails 
4. Chlorella 4000 mgs
5. Spirulina 3000 mgs
6. Acai 3000 mgs (might switch this out for Silica)

My Internal Regimen 
1. Exercise for an hour, at least two times a week. (baby steps, ya'll)
2. Eat daily requirements of vegetables and fruits. Fried vegetables don't count.
3. Eat less sugar and processed foods.
4. Drink more water. I'm trying for 64 oz a day. 
5. Cut out red meat, and only eat leaner meats like turkey and chicken. Fried chicken doesn't count. 

Length Projections (at an inch a month, and with no setbacks)
1. APL - February 2010
2. BSL - June 2010
3. MBL - November 2010

 Starting point is in attachment. I'm excited!


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 25, 2009)

Count me in on this challenge.

1. Wash/condition hair once a week.
2. Trim off split ends only. No big cut/chop/trim until the beg of 2011.
3. Protective styling and the return of Profectiv Break Free and Healthy Ends back into my regimen.
4. Use Mega Tek everyday/every other day on scalp.
5. Incorporate MSM and Carrot Juice into my fruit smoothies.
6. Exercise by way of pole dancing and boxing. I cannot do the conventional gym workouts they are very boring to me.
7. Up my protein intake through fish, eggs and nuts (organic).
8. Scalp massages.
9. Up my internal heat. I think I am 'conditionally cold' and will go the acupuncture route to correct this as well as my fatigue issue I have problems with.
10. Oil pulling to remove toxins. And maybe a colonic (just one for 2010) to remove toxins.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm in, I will be using MT and Cowashing every 2-3 days, keeping my hair in protective styles and DCing at least once a week.

Starting pics:

Starting pics Fro and twists stretched


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Dec 25, 2009)

meeeee! I've fallen off the hair thing over the past few months. need to get strict again.


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Dec 25, 2009)

Signing up! Need to get and STAY tight with my game again. The plan:

1. ** My main ingredient for success will be faithful MN use. 
2. ** The other key ingredient (retention): WET BUNNING!
3. Shampoo w/ Cristophe no-sulfate poo (da ish!) and DC with either Motions Moisture Plus or Silk Protein once a week.
4. Cowash up to 3 times a week depending on hair style with V05 Strawberries and Cream (my hair loves it after all!)
5. Keeping ends moisturized and sealed (Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 OR NTM Silk Leave-in sealed with jojoba oil, EVOO, Kemi or Doo-Gro Mega Thick).
5. Minimal heat use with lots of no heat (flexirod, roller sets) or indirect heat styling (wet wrap - only when NG is nil to just coming in).
6. Stay on frequent exercise regimen.
7. Not get lax with my vitamins (Centrum multi, flax/fish/borage, biotin, vitamin A, mega B complex, L-lysine, grapeseed extract and gingko biloba - okay, that last one is for my old-ladyish memory!). 
8. No PJism! I know what products are working so no playin' around!
9. Leave the scissors in the drawer! Dust/trim a max of 3 times in 2010.

Sounds like a lot, but I know if I use my MN and bun faithfully, I can get 1 inch a month! Thanks for the challenge and happy holidays! 

Kim


----------



## mccray689 (Dec 25, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge! I normally get about 1/2 inch a month. I hope to achieve an inch a month. I will be taking my vitamns and excersicing daily. I will also be laying off the sodas and coffee. I will also be ordering some megatek and start to daily deep condition biweekly. I'm so excited about tuis challenge.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 25, 2009)

If I find some links from other threads that may help aid in the hair growth over 2010, then I'll post em here.

SCRITCHING + Indian Head Massage {Its A Free Growth Aid!} 

If U Don't Already Know, Eggs Make Ur Hair Grow!

New Carrot Juice Hair Growth Challenge 

*~Drink your way to waistlength hair~* I am! 

Want to grow hair, get your internal heat up


----------



## Petite One (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in.  I haven't used any hair growth aides in a while but my 3 choices are MN, MT, and ayurvedic oils. I think the oils worked the fastest and the best on my hair but I currently don't have any so I'm using the other two until I get more. My hair is braided right now so I'm mainly oiling my scalp and washing it whenever the build up starts driving me crazy. I would love to make it to HL in a year, but MBL will do just fine.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Dec 26, 2009)

I would like to join & I also have a question. For the ladies that are using MN, are you using it straight. I used to use it back in the day but am too lazy to mix it with all of that stuff now. I was wondering could I get away with mixing it with some GroAut oil or maybe putting it directly on my scalp & then following up with the GroAut.

I've been wearing cornrows under a lace front since the beginning of November. From November to December I got an inch. Rebraided & have been in these cornrows for almost 3 weeks. I have a half inch now so hopefully I'll see an inch again.

I will be getting these redone again right after the 1st of the year so I'll update with a pic then.

Right now I drink the WL egg shake, take chlorella, take MSM & a host of supplements. I plan to remain consistent with these things.

To amp it up, I plan to add a nightly scalp massage with GroAut oil & MN. 
I plan to powerwalk an hour per day 5 days per week.
I also plan to add weekly nettle rinses back to my routine - been slacking lately - as well as drinking a cup nightly.
I will remain in cornrows under a wig for 2010, rebraiding every 30 days. I will allow myself a break from Labor Day until mid October to BKT. I have some trips/events during that time & I want to wear my real hair out.

Guess that's about it. Thanks & goodnight!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 26, 2009)

London Diva thanks for the links.  It reminded me to step up my massage/scritch game for this challenge.  I just did a 15 minute olive oil prepoo head massage.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 26, 2009)

great ladies! Thanks London diva that is really useful! if i find some useful links i will put them up, but i have decided to keep the challenge open till the 31st, but i will still amend the original post as stated before with criteria,my own regime etc on monday the 28th. 

So the challenge will end officially Dec 31st 2010 by God's grace and hard work we would have all seen good growth!!


----------



## KatKronicles (Dec 26, 2009)

inch a month huh, so by my calculations, I should be have 12 inches of growth by december 2010. 

Yeah, sure Ill join.
I never have measure growth and since im natural im wondering what it is ill be looking for but sure. Count me in.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 26, 2009)

I've decided that I'm going to put together a seperate blog and Twitter account from my regular one specifically for this challenge.

This was a personal challenge of mine before I saw this thread, and thought it will be better to put down any tips, pics, info etc in one place.

Once I start on it I'll post the links here. Hopefully it'll be of benefit to somebody. Just from researching some things last night I found some great info/products etc.


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Dec 26, 2009)

that is what i average now so this challenge is right up my alley!! count me in!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 26, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> London Diva thanks for the links.  It reminded me to step up my massage/scritch game for this challenge.  I just did a 15 minute olive oil prepoo head massage.





pureebony said:


> great ladies! Thanks London diva that is really useful! if i find some useful links i will put them up, but i have decided to keep the challenge open till the 31st, but i will still amend the original post as stated before with criteria,my own regime etc on monday the 28th.
> 
> So the challenge will end officially Dec 31st 2010 by God's grace and hard work we would have all seen good growth!!



You're welcome


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Dec 26, 2009)

Count me in! This should be interesting...I am currently a little longer than twa! I feel like this is my year to take charge of my hair's health.


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Dec 27, 2009)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I would like to join & I also have a question. For the ladies that are using MN, are you using it straight. I used to use it back in the day but am too lazy to mix it with all of that stuff now.


 
Nakia, I use MN 4% straight (in the tubes).  When I first started MN, I wanted to see results ASAP and so didn't want to dilute.  My hair had fallen out in spots due to stress and I saw FAST results.  I tried to go cheaper with the 2% but didn't see faster progress than using no growth aid.  I use the 4% every other day.  I tried using it every day during one week and my scalp started burning/itching.  I may mix the 4% with some of the 2% mini tubes I have lying around that come with the package to try and stretch some, but I doubt I'd ever mix the 4% with a hair oil or cream (as long as my scalp tolerates it straight) because I don't want to hamper its effectiveness.

Kim


----------



## LovelyH (Dec 27, 2009)

Count me in, I am taking ultranourish hair, b complex and fish oil.  I am going to be wearing full wigs and half wigs for the next 6 months and work'n out 4 days a week.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in. I'll be drinking my protein shakes, exercising and drinking more water!!! Low carb!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2009)

I decided to try MN.  Nothing I've done before gave me 1 in/mo so maybe this will.  Will start 1 Jan if I can find 4% by then.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 27, 2009)

This probably sounds super dumb but what is mn?


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 27, 2009)

Miconazole nitrate.  Its a substance commonly used to kill fungus on the body, but which also dramatically speeds hair growth in some people.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in 

Don't know what I'm gonna do yet, but I have 4 days to figure it out


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Dec 27, 2009)

Pureebony, MN is the active ingredient in Monistat (yes, the "coochie cream" LOL).  I buy the Target generic brand since it less expensive than the Monistat name brand ($8.89 for the 4%, 3-tube package).  CVS brand is about $13 and I think Monistat is $17?

When I first read on here about people putting Monistat on their scalp it sounded crazy.  Then I thought, the same stuff I used to get corns off my toes is the same stuff I use on my face to keep zits at bay - salicylic acid!  MN jump-started my growth, and my hair that had a shaved appearance only a few months ago is now laying on my neck and heading for my shoulders again!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks hon, will observe your growth with it and see.

I have updated the original post ladies!!!


----------



## CICI24 (Dec 29, 2009)

I would like to join this challenge too! I am in the Weave challenge also. 
My regimen will be  to take HF37 as directed. 
Workout at least 3-4 times per week
Sulfur 8/MN mix on scalp every other day
Africa's Best Braid spray 3 times per week.
Eat/Drink Healthy


----------



## softblackcotton (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey! I'm in! I mean I already joined the APL by Dec 2010 so I guess I'm already in I'll have to grow and maintain an inch per month. An inch per month is pushing it, but its totally possible! I'm starting at uneven shoulder length. Some of my hair on the side is neck length, the front is chin length, the whole back an crown is shoulder length.  Even if I don't reach APL exactly, I'll so be grateful if I land amongst stars with very thick, healthy, and even shoulder length by Dec 2010.   I'm very new here so I still have to get my routine written down and down pack it may change as I learn more about my hair, what it needs, and how to take care of it. I'll very happy to have hair like the girl in my avatar by the end of 2010!


----------



## angeleyez09 (Dec 29, 2009)

Add me to the list! I am in a weave right now but I will be taking it out in a month so I'll post a pic then. I will be trying to drink 6 or 7 cups of water daily and take my Biotin and multivitamin capsules daily. I will also hopefully be exercising regularly and eating healthier.


----------



## LondonDiva (Dec 29, 2009)

I've already started my blog in relation to this challenge. http://inchamonthin2010.wordpress.com/ and also a twitter account {see siggy} I am NOT playing with regard to this challenge. No siree!!!


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 29, 2009)

Count me in! I will be exercising at least 3 times per week and drinking at least 1L of water in addition to my regular regimen. No growth aids for me.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in.  I'm new here and still have to figure out a regimen but, o/ sign me up!


----------



## slimdownconnie (Dec 29, 2009)

Please include me to, I need a good regimen also.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll giveit a try. I already get about 1/2 inch a month. I'm a natural 4a/b 

I plan on taking 12g of chlorella and 6g of spirulina
Drinking a gallon of water a day
Eating a vegan/raw diet
Excercising daily

I won't flatiron my hair again until mid January, so I will post a picture then


----------



## NJoy (Dec 30, 2009)

ok so, my regimen will include drinking a gallon of water throughout the day, protein drink in the mornings, multi-vitamins and protective styling.  Not sure what else at this point.


----------



## PocketVenus (Dec 30, 2009)

Sign me up please.
I'm currently in braids, but plan on using MegaTek, and making sure I stay moisturized. Also, continue to exercise.

Here is a starting pic:


----------



## Naphy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm in ! I will edit my post with my reggie later !


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 30, 2009)

i would love to get an inch a month, i think hair grows too [email protected] slow. 1/2 a month??...... like what the heck is that?....thats too slow for me lol.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Whew I just made the deadline to join,lol...I'll post my reggie and pic later on today.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2009)

closing by tonight!!! getting ready!! Got my Chlorella  and spirulina yesterday too.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Dec 31, 2009)

ADD me to the challenge...

protective styling
mn
vitamins
high protein diet
exercise 

I will have a starting pic on the 2nd of the new year!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in. I'm not sure on the growth rate of my hair every month but if I could gain 1inch per month I'd be ecstatic.

I would like to acheive this by cracking down on my protective styling, especially at night. There is no cutting corners with this.

Wash, deep condition with steam once a week. probably need my ends trimmed sooner rather than later.

Improve my eating, take my chlorella and I should be good to go! Right?


----------



## sparklebh (Dec 31, 2009)

*ADD me to the challenge...
*
protective styling
MT
vitamins
protein drink
exercise 
co-wash 2x week
DCondish 1x week


----------



## chevere62 (Dec 31, 2009)

add me in!

I plan to up my water intake, eat a healthily as possible, be consistent with my growth aids, make sure my hair is always moisturized, and protective styling 90% of the time. I am grazing APL now and I really want to make it to full MBL


----------



## Sondice (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm def in  
I co wash then DC once a week

For supplements I take Biotin, MSM, Omega 369, B complex, and a multi

I also know that I need to eat better and drink lots of H20, I know that will def help with the growth  Imma try my hardest, let's see what happens


----------



## pureebony (Dec 31, 2009)

Ladies! Right the challenge has officially begun!!! I really do hope that we can all stick to this, so far I am doing everything that is on my list minus the working out, so i need to get myself sweating!!! 

No hard work no results, its gonna be tough, and i know some days im gonna want off, but i really really want long healthy hair so here goes!!


Good luck everyone and HAPPY NEW YEAR, GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!! 

XxXxXxXxX


----------



## ycammyy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi! ladies. I will cont. to wash once a week and pre- con every 3 days. I use OCT/MT/MN and seal my ends with shea butter or castor oil. My protective style is two strand twist or bun. I will cont. my vitamins, increase my water and protein intake, scalp massages and exercise.

Oct/09






Dec/31/09





My hair thickened up nicely, know I have to maintain and retain length. Sorry, my pics are so huge. my son is not at home to help me.


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 1, 2010)

Well i posted this in another thread but i wanna post my reggie here:

Ok finally after much turmoil I have finally decided on a reggie for 2010. I know along the way I will probably tweak it depending on season, hair needs, etc., but at least I got the basics down. 

Mondays:
Cowash
DC and Light protein treatment with steamer - heavier protein as needed.

Wednesdays and Fridays:
Cowash

-Protective style for the year will be:
 *cornrows under a LF (pinned down,no adhesives will be used.)
 *BRAIDS - Possibly freestyle braids seeming how i just chopped to 4 inches
-Baggy 5 to 7 days per week
-Take Spirulina, Chlorella, MSM daily
-Growth aid mix of MN, MT, sulphur, JBCO, coconut oil, 10 drops of 
peppermint oil applied every other day
-Exercise 5 to 6 days per week and maintain healthy diet
-Daily prayer

MOISTURIZE AND SEAL DAILY!

I am starting off 2010 right! I plan to kick off the year with a master cleanse for 10 days and possibly a colonic, I know my body is a toxic waste dump ... For some reason I can't stay out of the "Drink Your Way to Waistlegnth Hair" thread so I might as well incorporate a morning shake as well.:fat:

Thats it. I just cut it off, i will keep my hands out of my hair , and try to retain all of my legnth. I guess this will be my personal hair/body/faith challenge for this year. I am such a slow grower at 1/4 in per month and hopefully I can get at least 3/4 to an inch a month. Ok ladies tell me what do you guys think? 
__________________


----------



## qbfaith (Jan 2, 2010)

Too late to join?  I've been lurking religiously for a few days and just saw this. Don't have a regime yet, but am taking biotin, msm, vit a,d,e, fish and flax.  Due to the hundreds of pages I've read here, I've become an official ingredient and product junkie.  I've now added ayurvedic powders and mn to my desired regime in construction.

Thanks ladies.  You are are inspirational!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 2, 2010)

is it too late to join???


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 2, 2010)

This would be the dream situation for me... I mean I would be BSL by Christmas next year if that were the case (esp with protective styles).  Ladies is this really possible ?  Has anyone ever done it ?


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 3, 2010)

Prepooing with OCT/Emu oil mixed.  Will shampoo then DC with a conditioner/liquid B-Vitamin/ayurvedic growth elixir/JBCO mix.  Then going to apply WGO to my scalp.  Oh and lets not forget the 2 chlorella, 1 MSM, and 1 Omega 3-6-9 pills I took.  If I keep this up and don't get an inch then I t know what to do! LoL!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm also on a cleanse for 21days, to restart my system. Today I went to WF and bought Jay Robb Egg White Protein powder, it has 24g/serving and the Source Naturals Spirulina 500mg hoping both will help with growth.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 3, 2010)

I'd like to join. So far I'm taking vitamins, drinking more water, and exercising weekly. Right now I'm not doing too much maintenance on my hair b/c it's very short. I'm moisturizing as needed (which is a few times a day right now) and sealing w/ 7 and/or coconut oil. I'm dc'ing once a week. Cowashing daily


----------



## pureebony (Jan 3, 2010)

Sailor I love your starting pic!!!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 3, 2010)

hey ladies, im so happy you all wanna join, I have added the extra joiners as its still early, but i do want to keep it at that.

An inch a month is the 'aim' but if we are doing everything we can then we should do it, but the aim is to grow and maintain the absolute MAXIMUM, I would like to think xxx


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for the add. Heres my reggie

wash hair once a wk 
dc and pre poo with every wash
airdry and bun until next wash
henna once a month
protein as needed
only straighten once a month for length check

body/nutrition

one a day energy
exercise 5 days a wk
drink at least 8 cups of water per day
eat high protein diet


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 3, 2010)

BronxJazzy you've got really pretty hair!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!

Ok update of the minor kind!


I have decided to use weaves and wigs this year, that way I can retain my grwoth (influenced by Reniece) Therefore I will not be able to show my month by month progress, but instead every 2/3 months, wich is slightly different to my original criteria but what the heck!!! More growth!!!

Today I have taken, Spirulina x2 and chlorella x2 cod liver oil supp x1

will work out later on today and moisturize my hair and apply growth oil!!

How are the rest of you lovelies doing? xx


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

Ladies?!?!


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 6, 2010)

So far so good! Im still taking my vitamins, MSM, spirulina, chlorella, fish oil, b12, garlic, milk thistle, and biotin. I have my hair cornrow'd under a lacefront for now but to track my growth progress i decided to stay braided up with individual braids for the whole year so hopefully when i stop being lazy ill put them in.

 Right now my growth aid is working wonders! Im using a mix of sulphur, MN, coconut oil, JBCO, olive oil, and a dash of suave coconut conditioner. I think right now i have gone from getting 1/4 inch per month to 1/2 since i started the mix in the beginning of december. Hopefully the vitamins and exercise will give me that extra 1/4. I started drinking the waistlength shake as well so hopefully this time next month im hoping for 3/4 inches of growth!

All i need to do now is stop being lazy and start eating better and exercising!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Did I join?? I can't remember. If I didn't add me in. I just got my Mega-Tek the other day and mixed it with a little coconut oil and jojoba oil. I swear some hairs sprouted up around my hairline in the last 2 days. 

I wash every 2-3 days depending on my schedule. 
I haven't co-washed but I pre-pooed before. 
O use my apple cider, distilled water and essential oil scalp treatment nightly and then I apply the moisturizing mix of castor oil, jojoba, olive oil, coconut oil and glycerin, braid it and oil then ends. 

I sleep with my satin cap on. I haven't worn my hair down since November so I'm sure I've got some length.

Oh yeah I got my Phyto Vitamins, a hair, Skin and Nail Vitamin, a liquid multivitamin and an Omega 3. *


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow gwan there CherieMarie, i feel you on the work out front....

found out some useful info on silica, diatomaceous earth, home made sulphur oil (with emu oil etc), and molasses. This lady on another site went from 1/2 and inch to 1 full inch a month with this!?!!?

So far im taking Chlorella, Spirulina, Omega 3 fish oil, biotin, b complex, msm, hemp seed oil, evening primrose oil and sometimes garlic oil.

I am in a weave so im gonna drink more water, excersise and eat more veggies!!!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty hair you did, good on you ladies keep it up, im discovering more ways of growing hair on the web!?! also maintenance, if Reniece can retain all her growth under a weave in a year I would like us to not only push pur growth from 1/2 inch to 1 inch a month but retain it all in protective styling!!??!!

Right now looking for a good lacefront wig for my rest weeks, anyone know of any good vendors that ship internationally and are a good price?!?! xx


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 6, 2010)

pureebony said:


> Wow gwan there CherieMarie, i feel you on the work out front....
> 
> found out some useful info on silica, diatomaceous earth, home made sulphur oil (with emu oil etc), and molasses. This lady on another site went from 1/2 and inch to 1 full inch a month with this!?!!?
> 
> ...


 
Evening Primose! I knew there was something i kept forgetting! I need to run out and buy some.

Sulphur oil and molasses????? what was her reggie?


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Yeah it's kinda fun. And I can do it easily in the winter. Summer is usually when I want to wear it down! I would love to get an inch a month. That's why I got the Phyto vitamins and Mega-Tek so I could double up! I'm gonna start experimenting with the buns and moving it around, I don't want to start getting tension headaches. *




pureebony said:


> Pretty hair you did, good on you ladies keep it up, im discovering more ways of growing hair on the web!?! also maintenance, if Reniece can retain all her growth under a weave in a year I would like us to not only push pur growth from 1/2 inch to 1 inch a month but retain it all in protective styling!!??!!
> 
> Right now looking for a good lacefront wig for my rest weeks, anyone know of any good vendors that ship internationally and are a good price?!?! xx


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 6, 2010)

pureebony how long is your hair? are you NL? I ask because my hair is about just as long as yours and i cant figure out if i should qualify myself as EL or NL lol!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> Evening Primose! I knew there was something i kept forgetting! I need to run out and buy some.
> 
> Sulphur oil and molasses????? what was her reggie?



well let me say this i am taking some good stuff, my whole body is changing!!?!

Well she said that she started taking biotin and it helped her hair grow faster, then she started taking diatomaceous earth (a form of silica i think) about 1 tablespoon per day and a spoonful or two of molasses every day and her hair grew 1/2" in a week (Oct 2 to Oct 9).

she also did a scalp treatment with Shapleys MTG.

info about DE:
http://www.diatomitecanada.com/the-s...eous-earth.htm


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 6, 2010)

So far, things are going fine.
I'm only two weeks post, so there's not much growth to report, but I've been keeping up my regimen. I've been DCing, baggying, oiling my scalp with JBCO, and massaging it with my K-Cutter. I've also been moisturizing, sealing, and covering my hair with a silk scarf pretty much any time I'm at home. 
I've been taking all my supplements and drinking at least 64 oz a day too, since I've signed up. I do need to improve my vegetable consumption, although I have been good with the fruits. 

The only thing that I haven't done is the exercise. I've exercised, but only for half an hour this week. I'll try to make up the difference before the week is out.
 I'm way too lazy for life.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

prettyhair73 said:


> *Yeah it's kinda fun. And I can do it easily in the winter. Summer is usually when I want to wear it down! I would love to get an inch a month. That's why I got the Phyto vitamins and Mega-Tek so I could double up! I'm gonna start experimenting with the buns and moving it around, I don't want to start getting tension headaches. *



I was doing buns last week but to be honest its extremely cold over here and with my previous heat damage i didn't want to risk more damage so i put in a weave!!

Also reniece's retention amazed me!

i have mega tek too, and MTG, as well as rosemary, peppermint oils, with Be Mine, but i will be making my own mix soon with sulfur powder.

But i have noticed that when I apply these onto my scalp they can be classified a protein treatments so you really need to up the moisture big time, or you get a crispy looking hair.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> pureebony how long is your hair? are you NL? I ask because my hair is about just as long as yours and i cant figure out if i should qualify myself as EL or NL lol!



lol same here!! I think i tried to claim shoulder length somewhere lol but i think to be fair i am neck length..... darn heat damage is making me chop more, but ends are more healthy for it! xx


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> So far, things are going fine.
> I'm only two weeks post, so there's not much growth to report, but I've been keeping up my regimen. I've been DCing, baggying, oiling my scalp with JBCO, and massaging it with my K-Cutter. I've also been moisturizing, sealing, and covering my hair with a silk scarf pretty much any time I'm at home.
> I've been taking all my supplements and drinking at least 64 oz a day too, since I've signed up. I do need to improve my vegetable consumption, although I have been good with the fruits.
> 
> ...



I know its cold where i am and i just feel that by the time i get home, i just wanna eat a plate of rice....erh veg!?!! lol and sleep!  

But we have to girl all for the sake of what!?! that 1 inch a month lol!


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 6, 2010)

pureebony said:


> well let me say this i am taking some good stuff, my whole body is changing!!?!
> 
> Well she said that she started taking biotin and it helped her hair grow faster, then she started taking diatomaceous earth (a form of silica i think) about 1 tablespoon per day and a spoonful or two of molasses every day and her hair grew 1/2" in a week (Oct 2 to Oct 9).
> 
> ...


 

I tried the link but its not working


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry, maybe this will work?

http://www.diatomitecanada.com/the-silica-connection-diatomaceous-earth.htm


----------



## pureebony (Jan 6, 2010)

would it be bad to add monistat to my hair oil.... if its in powder form?  there have been great reviews about it being good for growth, but would thins and sulphur powder be ok?


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 7, 2010)

pureebony said:


> would it be bad to add monistat to my hair oil.... if its in powder form? there have been great reviews about it being good for growth, but would thins and sulphur powder be ok?


 
you should be fine.....

I use monistat, sulphur powder, coconut oil, JBCO,and Olive oil mix and im getting good results.


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 7, 2010)

^^^^ shoot....im thinking about getting some MT and throw that up in there too lol!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 8, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> ^^^^ shoot....im thinking about getting some MT and throw that up in there too lol!



lol lol thanks will put them all in there!!!

what is JBCO?!!?!


xx


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

pureebony said:


> lol lol thanks will put them all in there!!!
> 
> what is JBCO?!!?!
> 
> ...



Jamaican Black Castor Oil.
It's supposed to thicken hair and encourage growth.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 8, 2010)

ooh thanks hon!! that means i can put it on my scalp right? I thought it was a sealant that's why i didn't put it in my concoction. xx


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 8, 2010)

Yup, you can put it on your scalp.
I use it that way, and I think most people use it that way too.  I don't use it all over my length because I hate the smell, but I wonder what happens if you do use it all over.
I use regular castor oil all over, and so far, I don't notice anything.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 8, 2010)

well i use the refined one and to be honest when your hair is either wet from water or moisturiser and you use that on top oh my goodnes it's great! it sort of locks in the moisture and curls up my hair!?! but the only thing is i get a bit too heavy handed and use a but too much but its great for my ends.

my hair is like a sponge loves moisure more than protien at the mo xx


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so annoyed!  I ordered 4% MN and they sent me suppositories!  Dang it!  WTH am I supposed to do with those?  LoL!!    Now I gotta go back and specifically look for the cream.

ETA: I decided to melt the suppository into some oil.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 8, 2010)

I think this hair thing is turning me into a hair obsessed woman!?!!

all i think about is that length, Thak Jesus its in a weave cuz i would be measuring it everyday!!

this is not a game i need to chill BIGTIME!! lol


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm in and I'm slowing gathering my regimen for the whole year. 

Right now I am taking chlorella and maca. 
I plan on picking up some biotin and maybe some omega3s... will that help with hair growth. I'm seriously sick of this 5-6inch rut I'm in.

I'm going to also check out this baggy thing. I'm trying to do all this under wigs, is this possible? See ladies, I know myself! Given the opportunity I will wear my hair out every chance I get because I like seeing my growth but always complain because my growth's not growing.

This weekend and maybe adding some sulfur to my spray mix. Am I reading this right that Castor oil and JBCO is not the same? 

I already work out on the pole, I need to drink more water.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 10, 2010)

Checking in: It's been exactly one week since my BC. I did not drink nearly as much water as I should have this week...thats a toughie for me. I've been using homemade cayenne oil nightly. I dc'ed tonight with silk elements mixed with my cayenne oil and my homemade steam cap. My hubby massaged my scalp for 20 min yesterday also . I can see growth b/c I went from seriously like no hair to being able to run a rat tail comb through my hair. Does anyone have any moisturizer suggestions for type 4a/b hair? I think my hair prefers creams over water based products, but I'm waiting on my mango butter to arrive in the mail. For now I've been using proclaim tea tree oil leave in, then shea butter and coconut oil and/or 7 oil. I bought some kemi oyl today too.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok I just did some catching up (skimming)...why exactly is monistat going in the hair?????


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I just did some catching up (skimming)...why exactly is monistat going in the hair?????


 

The active ingredient, miconozole nitrate, is supposed to be a very efffective growth aid.  According to the threads I've seen some people use the ointment version, the 2% and 4% cream version, or the powder version.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 10, 2010)

pureebony said:


> I think this hair thing is turning me into a hair obsessed woman!?!!
> 
> all i think about is that length, Thak Jesus its in a weave cuz i would be measuring it everyday!!
> 
> this is not a game i need to chill BIGTIME!! lol


 
Don't worry, you're not the only one's that obsessed. I had a hair dream last night. I dreamed that my hair went from the length it is now to WL with a few strands touching HL in just a few months. In my dream, I had left it braided up & when I took it down I magically had all of this length. Of course I woke up disappointed. LOL

I've been keeping up with the thread. I got 1 inch from November to December but from December to January I only got 3/4 inch. I think the problem was I wasn't consistent with the WL shake like I had been before. 

Right now I think I'm going to add Biotin back to my routine as well as JBCO & maybe MN. Tomorrow I will be on the treadmill for an hour. 

I, too, have been inspired by Reneice. I've had my hair cornrowed under a wig since the beginning of November. I'm still about 2 months away from BSL. I have a h.s. class reunion in October & I'm trying hard for MBL by then.

I call myself unofficially transitioning but I think I'm going to touch my curl up by the end of September at about 16 months post. I'm not going to trim until then & really I only plan to dust.

After the month of October, I'll be back in cornrows until the summer of 2011. I'll retouch my curl again that summer & the hope is that I'll be WL by then. After that I plan to bun my way to HL.

If this challenge goes well for me, I'm hoping to go from BSB to HL by the end of 2011.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 10, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I just did some catching up (skimming)...why exactly is monistat going in the hair?????



But you really want to put it on your scalp, not on your hair.


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 10, 2010)

I really need to start drinking my WL shake...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay so far I have been cowashing, applying MT, taking my vitamins and of course exercising. I am trying to dress warmer than usual because I am always cold. That point does make sense since a lot of us get a growth spurt during the warmer months. It is really hard not to stretch a piece of your hair to see if it is growing but I don't want to become obsessive about it.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 10, 2010)

im still having trouble posting pics


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> The active ingredient, miconozole nitrate, is supposed to be a very efffective growth aid. According to the threads I've seen some people use the ointment version, the 2% and 4% cream version, or the powder version.


 
Oh ok....that kinda weirds me out tho...lol. I can just see my hubby going wth are you doing...lol


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 11, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Oh ok....that kinda weirds me out tho...lol. I can just see my hubby going wth are you doing...lol


 
 Men don't need to know all our secrets.  Just don't let him see you using it.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just up dating still in the challenge, still following my reggie nothing exciting at this point.


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 11, 2010)

Still going strong with my reggie.  I had my hair braided on 12/31/09 and already I can see the new growth when I take my wigs off.  I can't wait to see how much I have at the end of the month.


----------



## SailorWifey (Jan 11, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Men don't need to know all our secrets. Just don't let him see you using it.


 
Very True...my hubby is very nosy tho. That would be one to do while he us at work.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been using jbco on the length of my hair and I can really feel a difference. My hair feels really thick and soft. Once I get my stuff from KBB I'm going to do a henna treatment. I've been following my reggie religiously. I'm on a mission for my inch.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 11, 2010)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I'm in and I'm slowing gathering my regimen for the whole year.
> 
> Right now I am taking chlorella and maca.
> I plan on picking up some biotin and maybe some omega3s... will that help with hair growth. I'm seriously sick of this 5-6inch rut I'm in.
> ...



I think you should be able to, it all depends on how secure you make the wig on top assuming your using a plactic cap?... if you do do it, send pics!!?

no apparently JBCO is the pure unrefined castor oil and has a different color, the white normal Castor oil is refined.

Quick question, pole dancing.... how good is it as a work out?!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 11, 2010)

SailorWifey said:


> Checking in: It's been exactly one week since my BC. I did not drink nearly as much water as I should have this week...thats a toughie for me. I've been using homemade cayenne oil nightly. I dc'ed tonight with silk elements mixed with my cayenne oil and my homemade steam cap. My hubby massaged my scalp for 20 min yesterday also . I can see growth b/c I went from seriously like no hair to being able to run a rat tail comb through my hair. Does anyone have any moisturizer suggestions for type 4a/b hair? I think my hair prefers creams over water based products, but I'm waiting on my mango butter to arrive in the mail. For now I've been using proclaim tea tree oil leave in, then shea butter and coconut oil and/or 7 oil. I bought some kemi oyl today too.



I highly recomend Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 moisturiser it has a thick consitency but in a spray bottle, amazing for keeping hair moisturised! I see it as the concentrated version of the s curl spray!! but better! HTH


----------



## pureebony (Jan 11, 2010)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Don't worry, you're not the only one's that obsessed. I had a hair dream last night. I dreamed that my hair went from the length it is now to WL with a few strands touching HL in just a few months. In my dream, I had left it braided up & when I took it down I magically had all of this length. Of course I woke up disappointed. LOL
> 
> I've been keeping up with the thread. I got 1 inch from November to December but from December to January I only got 3/4 inch. I think the problem was I wasn't consistent with the WL shake like I had been before.
> 
> ...




LOL I know!! I need a kick up the *** with the excersise, i have literally no time! not good at all, but this weave is itchy like crazy!!?! mixed mn into my groth mix too. 

are protien shakes just as good as the WL shakes? as i started taking that before but thought without working out it would make me add weight!?!!? or am i being silly? xx


----------



## pureebony (Jan 11, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Just up dating still in the challenge, still following my reggie nothing exciting at this point.




Keep it up though hon!! xx


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 11, 2010)

Just did my nightly head massage.  I can feel mi scalp tingling and the curlies coming in!


----------



## CherieMarie (Jan 11, 2010)

For those of you using sulfur, just fyi I believe sulphur only dissolves in oil. You may need to mix a bit with oil to dissolve it. I think there was a thread on it.....


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jan 11, 2010)

I just got back from vacation so I haven't officially started my regimen.  But I plan to have all my products and supply in place by the end of the week. We can do this!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Jan 11, 2010)

pureebony said:


> LOL I know!! I need a kick up the *** with the excersise, i have literally no time! not good at all, but this weave is itchy like crazy!!?! mixed mn into my groth mix too.
> 
> are protien shakes just as good as the WL shakes? as i started taking that before but thought without working out it would make me add weight!?!!? or am i being silly? xx


 
Exercise is the hardest part for me. I'm just lazy. I'm not sure about the protein shakes & WL shakes. I know some ladies actually add protein to their WL shakes. I don't. Mine is composed of: 3/4 c unsweetened almond milk, 2 raw eggs, 1 tbsp wheat germ oil, 2 tbsps raw wheat germ, 2 tbsps Udo's Omega 3-6-9 oil w/DHA, a frozen banana & 3 frozen strawberries.

Some that added protein, did stop because of the weight gain so no, I don't think you're being silly. HTH...


----------



## PocketVenus (Jan 11, 2010)

I received my horsetail grass supplement in the mail today, and will be taking one daily (440mg each I believe) for 90 days (90 pills) to see if it actually helps with growth. I also take one-a-day vitamin supplements as well.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

CherieMarie said:


> For those of you using sulfur, just fyi I believe sulphur only dissolves in oil. You may need to mix a bit with oil to dissolve it. I think there was a thread on it.....



MSM dissolves in water so I supose you could use MSM in your spritzes ....?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 17, 2010)

Bumping! 

It's mid-month. How's everyone's growth coming along?


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wash night, just finished up with the deep condition. Letting if drip dry a lil before I add products.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Jan 18, 2010)

I am so happy right now. I have been exercising and eating right since the 4th and my hair is def showing accelerated growth. I got almost an inch in 2 wks, and these are my slow growing months

I know this post is worthless without pics so here ya go


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 18, 2010)

Congrats BJ, I can definately see the progress. I hope I can get the same results since I have started exercising as well.


----------



## ycammyy (Jan 18, 2010)

I am bunning it and trying to stay that way for 1month before switching back to my two strand twist. I am not so tempted to check my hair, trying to hold out for once a month.


----------



## taz007 (Jan 18, 2010)

Subscribing ..........


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 18, 2010)

ycammyy said:


> I am bunning it and trying to stay that way for 1month before switching back to my two strand twist. I am not so tempted to check my hair, trying to hold out for once a month.


 
GIRL!! This picture scared me when I first saw it. From the angle you took the picture, that Aunt Jemima statue looks like she's standing in the corner of the kitchen contemplating her next recipe


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 18, 2010)

Currently in cornrow extensions that I just got in last Sunday. They were TIGHT almost all of last week. Now they are LOOSE almost as if I've had them in for a month. I don't know if that means the cornrows are slipping out or something. I washed once so for and oil scalp every other day.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 19, 2010)

Currently P Styling by using flexirods at night and then  making a messy french twist/updo in the morning.


----------



## Charlie555 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have got 3/4 of an inch in the crown area of my hair since 12/31. My hair is still in cornrows. I am having them rebraided on Wednesday. I was hoping they would have lasted all month but it's getting harder to get the MN on my scalp & not my hair. I really hope this growth rate stays up. Still rocking the half wigs  drinking lots of water, working out & taking my vitamins.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Jan 19, 2010)

I rinsed my twist last night and put JBCO w/lavender and my OCT mix on my scalp. Applied Afroveda's Totally Twisted to length of my hair and I sealed with JBCO.

So far I haven't been following the regimen I posted before. I have worked up to taking 6g of chlorella, but I haven't did anything else in my regimen. So here is my updated regimen:

-DC 3x/wk
-Keep hair in twists under wigs
-Use OCT mix 3x/wk
-Massage scalp w/ JCBO w/Lavender 3x/wk
-Moisturize and seal hair every night
-Wash w/ shampoo 1x/wk
-Work up to 12g of chlorella and 6g of spirulina
-Workout everyday (This is gonna be tough since I'm so busy/lazy)
-Eat a healthier diet
-Take a daily multivitamin
-Take 800mcg of Biotin a day


----------



## pureebony (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey ladies glad to see your all trooping on!! well i decided to do a weave so had it in for 3 weeks but took it down due to very loose braiding so dont wanna do a length check yet, but will be putting another weave in straight after, as i intended for this one to last 2 to 3 months as it hasn't im stuck on whether to do a length check now or then?!?! hmmmm

sticking to my routine i have upped my water intake too, but the exercise is lacking..... big time!! i just cant find the time with my workload at the more, i need to find what works for me.

xxx


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just checking in!

Okay, so....I am happy to report that I have been doing a great job with my water and vitamins.  However, the diet and exercise are nonexistent. erplexed

I did take a few pics the other night and posted a new album.  I will incorporate this challenge with that album.  If any of you would like to check it out, here it is:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/album.php?albumid=4924





Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I forgot to mention that my starting pic is in my siggy. I'm attempting the high protein low carb diet. I'll up the anty with vitamins and water. I need to get my chunky but in gear and exercise too.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 25, 2010)

UPDATE:

Well took the full weave out, and lets put it this way my hair broke allot!! im soo sad, its like my hair was being sliced off?!?! don't know what went wrong, and my shedding was crazy!!! i got about 2 full handfuls of hair from a 3 week full weave!!!

I think im od on my supplements or i need to take garlic vits.... this is so upsetting for me..... im bunnin now so i can co wash and deep con during the week. it should help. 

I was taking x6 chlorella and spirulna, x1 A-Z multivitamin,  X3 msm, 1000 mcg is it?! of biotin, x1 hemp seed, x1 omega 3 oil, x1 B complex and lots of water....


was i over doing it?!?! i did notice allot of groth in some areas but now i need a major cut i think to get my ends healthy... :-(


----------



## grow (Jan 25, 2010)

hmmm....i know it's too late to join.....but can late comers like me post on here?


----------



## pureebony (Jan 25, 2010)

yeah sure you can post, why not x


----------



## grow (Jan 25, 2010)

pureebony said:


> yeah sure you can post, why not x


 THANKS!

i guess i would say i officially started in nov.'09 because that's when i started keeping a hair diary and loads of other things this board has taught me.
before then, i never even knew this existed....
my hair was at nape of the neck length last sept-oct and has started going to the shoulders and hopefully, beyond...

before this, i NEVER took care of my hair because i ALWAYS wore a weave. the only hairs i had contact with were around my edges, so all of this growing stuff is new to me.
i have no idea what "growing my own hair out" is like...erplexed but am trying...

does anybody know how long our hair can actually grow if we take care of it? 

if mine goes anywhere beyond my shoulders (as in down my back) i could break the floor from jumping so much.
guess i'll have to wait and see if it is at all possible.....


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 25, 2010)

pureebony said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Well took the full weave out, and lets put it this way my hair broke allot!! im soo sad, its like my hair was being sliced off?!?! don't know what went wrong, and my shedding was crazy!!! i got about 2 full handfuls of hair from a 3 week full weave!!!
> 
> ...



Take a deep breath. 
Are you sure that they're broken hairs? I mean...you are natural, and you were in a weave for 3 weeks. You shed on average about 100 hairs a day, mutiply that by 7, mutiply that by 3, so that's about 2,100 (or more) hairs that probably came falling out of your head when you took down your weave. 

Then, because you are natural and the strands are more highly textured, the hair ball would have more volume. So they probably looked like even more than they really were. So calm down. Don't chop anything just yet. Just keep bunning and co-washing. Maybe do a mild protein treatment? Just baby your hair, and let it regain its strength from being weaved up and taken down. Then do your January length check. 
I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## grow (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Take a deep breath.
> Are you sure that they're broken hairs? I mean...you are natural, and you were in a weave for 3 weeks. You shed on average about 100 hairs a day, mutiply that by 7, mutiply that by 3, so that's about 2,100 (or more) hairs that probably came falling out of your head when you took down your weave.
> 
> Then, because you are natural and the strands are more highly textured, the hair ball would have more volume. So they probably looked like even more than they really were. So calm down. Don't chop anything just yet. Just keep bunning and co-washing. Maybe do a mild protein treatment? Just baby your hair, and let it regain its strength from being weaved up and taken down. Then do your January length check.
> I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised.


 

GREAT ADVICE CHAOSBUTTERFLY!
that's really sweet, too!
it's nice to see members looking after each other and being supportive!

listen to her advice and do not chop it off. i totally agree!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 25, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Take a deep breath.
> Are you sure that they're broken hairs? I mean...you are natural, and you were in a weave for 3 weeks. You shed on average about 100 hairs a day, mutiply that by 7, mutiply that by 3, so that's about 2,100 (or more) hairs that probably came falling out of your head when you took down your weave.
> 
> Then, because you are natural and the strands are more highly textured, the hair ball would have more volume. So they probably looked like even more than they really were. So calm down. Don't chop anything just yet. Just keep bunning and co-washing. Maybe do a mild protein treatment? Just baby your hair, and let it regain its strength from being weaved up and taken down. Then do your January length check.
> I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised.




thanks so much hon, i think i panicked... im gonna cowash tonight and keep up with my vits... hhhmmm this is going to be a challenge all right. Guess my hair needs to be left alone.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!! Just checking in.

I've been sporting twists for the past three weeks. I'm loving the convenience of just getting up and going. I have my measurement tee shirt, so I'll be posting a progress pic this weekend.

I'm not sure if I gained an inch, but I'm enjoying my attempts so far.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jan 25, 2010)

I am aiming to work out 5 times this week. I work at a gym and never get a chance to work out, but I've decided to make time. 

I took Cardio Kickboxing and it kicked my butt!! I will start taking BioSil today and for the next 6 months  

I also need to get some more water in me before going to bed. I will drink my horsetail tea and go to bed because I am wiped out!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pure, how did you do with your cowash tonight?  Are you feeling better about things now?



pureebony said:


> thanks so much hon, i think i panicked... im gonna cowash tonight and keep up with my vits... hhhmmm this is going to be a challenge all right. Guess my hair needs to be left alone.


----------



## Firstborn2 (Jan 26, 2010)

Checkin in, still in braids going to keep them up for another 2wks, I have 1/2inch of new growth, but that's about right since my braids have been up for a month.


----------



## dimechiq (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes I'm in. I've documented my plans and ret ta go!


----------



## pureebony (Jan 29, 2010)

Length checks this sunday ladies?!?!?! xxx


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 29, 2010)

My 4% MN _finally_ came in the mail.  
I've got NG at 10 days post, which is encouraging.  But will I have an inch?  Lets hope so.


----------



## NJoy (Jan 30, 2010)

My hair is doing great this month.  I've decided to start baggying my bun and wearing a phonytail for ps, daily scalp massage, mn/bt mix or mn/mtg mix (depending on whether I have to be around people during the day. Co-wash 2-3x/wk, clarify monthly, DC weekly (in DC challenge) and trying to stretch through Feb. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pureebony (Jan 30, 2010)

hey ladies please post your updates for length checks tomorrow!!

I have altered my regime, i am now bunning, and cowashing twice a week and my hair is loving me for it too!!!

xxx


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's my monthly check in! 
As far as my external measures go, I've been pretty faithful. I moisturize and baggy nightly, seal my hair in morning, and bun it. I've been keeping up with the oiling of my scalp with JBCO, although I don't always put it in twice a week. Sometimes, I only do it once a week. I've also been keeping up with my weekly regimen of protein treatment, DCing and rollersetting. 
I did fall off the water wagon for like two weeks, but I'm back on it. And I did fall off my vitamin regimen for a week at the beginning of January, but I've been on it ever since, with the exception of chlorella, spirulina and acai. I just don't feel like taking them any more. I plan on finishing the bottles, but I don't know if I will continue with them. I may keep up with the acai, and replace the other two with silica. But I do take my biotin, garlic, and HS&N vitamins. 
My eating has been pretty good too...I ate red meat three times this month, but for the most part, I've been eating turkey and chicken. Not fried either! 
I think where I really failed was my exercise...I'm just too lazy. ;_;
I did buy a jump rope though, and for the past week, I've been doing that, crunches, and lunges in intervals. I did it three days this week, for thirty minutes a day. So not quite two hours, but oh well. I plan to continue with this, because I can jump rope in my room away from the eyes of others, and it's a really great workout. I also plan to incorporate some pilates tapes. 

Now for the pitchas:

Here is my comparison from December 26, 2009 to January 31, 2010:







So as you can see, nothing has happened really. Whomp whomp.

Here's what the new growth situation is looking like:





That's the front and center...one lonely wave.





That's the side.





And zee back. 

On the upside, I think I'll be APL by my February check, since my tail is just grazing the top of my towel, and I don't have much to go in order to pass it.






I think if I do everything right, I may make full APL by April-Mayish. 

But anyway, going forward this month, I'm going to try to focus heavily on my internal regimen. I'm comfortable enough with my external stuff that I kind of do it automatically now, so I think I can stop focusing on it so hard. So I will work on drinking enough water, eating more vegetables, finishing this damn chlorella and spirulina, and most of all, ON EXERCISING! 
Sorry for the novel and hopefully the pictures aren't too big.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

I was sooooo busy this weekend that I did not get to do my hair.  If I'm not too tired this evening, I'll try to go ahead and knock it out.

Chaos, it definitely looks like you gained a good bit of growth (1/2" at minimum), and your hair looks so healthy!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 1, 2010)

Once I find my cell phone  I'll try to take a pic of my hair. I got it braided on 1/10 and weaved up on 1/16. It looks like I got a pretty good amount of growth; my weave is definitely loose!

Only now since it's February, I'll actually see the growth from the beginning. I can only lift the front weft of the weave to get a good indication, but it's still kind of hard.

As I mentioned before, I took Cardio Kickboxing on Monday, Total Conditioning (ow!) on Tuesday, Endurance Ride on Wednesday (1.5 hours of cycling - loved it!), and Fluid Strength on Thursday (the coolest yoga class I've ever taken )

I took a break Friday-Sunday because I couldn't move (and I was snowed in and there was too much ice on the streets for me to even drive), but I am planning on picking back up today.

I have been on again off again with chlorella and Diatomaceous Earth, but I plan on being more consistent with both. 

As for supplements, I take vitamin c, BioSil, MSM, Nioxin, and biotin.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 1, 2010)

look at me the op and no update, sorry ladies will do as soon as xxx great progress!!!


----------



## Mz.Shug (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry ladies like an idiot I didn't take any back shots of my hair but here are some front shots.I look ruff  and the lighting sucks don't laugh.I want you to know that my hair is different lengths on each side due to a "stylist" giving me an uneven cut.It's only uneven by a bit. You'll see.I don't know if I achieved an inch but I'm fighting to keep every little bit that I grow so it's been fun.

Also my hair is in layers.When I started the left side of my hair was at CBL and the right side was a smidge below that.By smidge I mean put your index finger where mine is in the pic and then put your pinky underneath that.Sounds silly but I HTH.Again sorry for not taking pics of the back. I promise you'll have it next month.

Umm......here ya go.3rd from the left is my starting pic @ CBL.


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm currently w/o a comp to dl my pics so I'll try to use the cell phone tonight


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok so I am pretty sure I got an inch this month at the very least This is a two wk comparison




Then I cut it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heres updates of the front. 12/05





I know its closer to a 2 month comparison 1/26


----------



## ycammyy (Feb 1, 2010)

Checking in, I did not make it this month I got 0.5in. of growth I am 3inches of growth so far that my DH can measure all over my head from 2.5in. at start of the challenge striving for 4in. at the end of the month. hhg


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't have exact measurements. However, I took a picture on January 4th & then again today when I took my cornrows down. I was approximately 2 inches from my brastrap in January. Now I'm an inch or less away. What do y'all think?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 2, 2010)

As of 1/31/10, I have had these cornrows (underneath my weave) in for 3 weeks (since 1/10/10)



This is the growth from that time period. It looks like it's around 3/4 inches in 21 full days. I stretched it as far as I could and held a ruler up to it


----------



## pureebony (Feb 2, 2010)

cool mz shug!!! great progess, is that an inch i see?!?!?! lol

will have use of a camera soon i hope!?!?! really need to buy one x


----------



## pureebony (Feb 2, 2010)

you all are doing great!!! so everyone is seeing good growth!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 2, 2010)

So, I have no exact measurements. Thought since I started off using a towel, I'd end the month with the same. I'm pretty happy with the growth that I got from 1/2 - 2/2. Today's pic is air dried hair.

Can't wait to see what Feb brings.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Feb 3, 2010)

pureebony said:


> cool mz shug!!! great progess, is that an inch i see?!?!?! lol
> 
> will have use of a camera soon i hope!?!?! really need to buy one x


 

Ohhhh....I pray so! I'm home sick for the week and I don't have a ruler.I'm just glad that it grew and I retained!I'm seeing that the other ladies have done the same!Congrats!! New month new challenge....let's put our mean faces on.


----------



## LondonDiva (Feb 4, 2010)

it's hard to measure my hair as when I started the challenge I had NG and hadnt relaxed since October 2009. I'm still not intending to relax for a while yet, but may just take a pic of my hair in big twists to check on my progress. I definitely know it's growing though as the twists are getting longer even with NG and a little shrinkage from that.

I'm keeping it simple.
Wash & condition 1x a week
Using Mega Tek mixed with a lil Vatika Oil to cut the dryness.
Scalp massages/scritching
Wearing a half wig/instant weave so there is no daily manipulation of the hair.
Upping my protein (organic eggs/smoked salmon/tuna)


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm discouraged.  I didn't retain anything this month.  I live overseas now and have super hard water.  I am struggling to combat it.  My hair tangles every time I wash it and I am back to shedding.  My hair broke off something horrible and I had to trim.  I am barely CBL when I started this year below CBL.

I bought some garlic shampoo and I am going shopping for a water softner on Saturday.  *sigh*


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Feb 4, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I'm discouraged.  I didn't retain anything this month.  I live overseas now and have super hard water.  I am struggling to combat it.  My hair tangles every time I wash it and I am back to shedding.  My hair broke off something horrible and I had to trim.  I am barely CBL when I started this year below CBL.
> 
> I bought some garlic shampoo and I am going shopping for a water softner on Saturday.  *sigh*




How do you know if you have hard water?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2010)

virgo_chinwe said:


> How do you know if you have hard water?


 
-Soap doesn't lather as easily
-Your clothes take on a dingy appearance after a few washes no matter what detergent you use
-your water company tells you you do
-Your hair tangles when wet or appears lifeless or dull after washing
- and the real obvious sign is when you have mineral deposits on your tub, toilet, faucets, etc.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok my week late update, basically i have had major set backs.

I did a full head weave 2 weeks ago and before that i think i had braids!?!?! anyways my hair for the past two weeks has been snapping and breaking everywhere, i did a aphogee recon last night and a deep, and i have been co washing too, but my hair just feels so week, i dont know what to do?

i think i need to incorporate more protien, and do a trim soon, but i think i over used my roux porosity control too!?!?!

but this my hair 1/1/10
http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/90_218/29_27/DSC03237.jpg


and this is now 


http://hotimg23.fotki.com/a/90_218/29_27/DSC03419.jpg


an inch or less?!?!


----------



## grow (Feb 6, 2010)

well, i didn't even want to go near a measuring tape because it just kept "looking" like my hair was at the same place all the time. but now, i'm glad i got the courage to measure because my tape told me that my hair has grown an inch since jan.11th.!!! 

i'm so happy i don't know what to do! (besides every challenge, in which i'm already participating!)

however, i have really lofty hair goals for this year, so i'm keeping myself grounded.

*LaidBak*: i am so sad to hear of your predicament! aren't you doing the jbco challenge, as well?  i live over here, too, and know too well how hard our water is.....we even had to replace a dishwasher cuz the water had broken the pipes down so badly....now we even use a water softener in our dishwasher!  if that hard water can break machinery, just imagine what it can do to our precious locks?!

one thing i've learned on here is that WE MUST KEEP A GOOD PROTEIN-MOISTURE BALANCE. i had been using alot of protein, but i had to diminish my applications of conditioners with protein for this VERY SAME REASON, LaidBak. we need to read the labels really well to know what's going in our hair.

please try adding more moisture to your routine before you get too down about it because this simple step can dramatically change the future of your hair.
it can be as simple as adding olive oil to your conditioner AND shampoo.
have you tried overnight hot oil treatments?
i'm also dc'ing TWICE A WEEK with moisturizing conditioners to which i actually add panthenol and olive oil.

also, cones might be the culprit. i've read that they only coat our hair with moisture, but block the good moisture from entering our hair shaft. the silky feel they give is nice, but if that means breakage, why bother?

i'm weaning my hair off of cones and my hair is thanking me for it.

another good thing you might like to try is what they call baggying (spelling?).
in my version, i sleep with my wrapped head in a satin scarf, then over that scarf, i place a plastic cap. that creates a moisture bind on the inside and i wake up with damp, but straight hair. my hair is also alot softer since i've been doing this and i know my hair appreciates the overnight moisture its getting.

i really hope you arrive at the solution to this problem as i relate only too well to how it is to have a hard time growing our hair!

hhg ladies!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 6, 2010)

grow said:


> well, i didn't even want to go near a measuring tape because it just kept "looking" like my hair was at the same place all the time. but now, i'm glad i got the courage to measure because my tape told me that my hair has grown an inch since jan.11th.!!!
> 
> i'm so happy i don't know what to do! (besides every challenge, in which i'm already participating!)
> 
> ...


 
We are of the same mind!  I just got finished ordering an intense moisture treatment from Mizani.  I bought this really high grade EVOO (the stuff that has the acid content on the bottle).  I am gonna start using that in my DCs and oil mixes.  I had totally forgotten about mixing it in with my shampoos, thanks for reminding me.  I went today to buy a water softner but the store where I saw them before didn't have them today. And it makes it that much harder to ask for because I don't speak the language.  So I guess I'll be ordering online.  
I should probably drop out of this challenge because I am too worried about not losing an inch next month as opposed to gaining a new inch.  *sigh*


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> We are of the same mind! I just got finished ordering an intense moisture treatment from Mizani. I bought this really high grade EVOO (the stuff that has the acid content on the bottle). I am gonna start using that in my DCs and oil mixes. I had totally forgotten about mixing it in with my shampoos, thanks for reminding me. I went today to buy a water softner but the store where I saw them before didn't have them today. And it makes it that much harder to ask for because I don't speak the language. So I guess I'll be ordering online.
> I should probably drop out of this challenge because I am too worried about not losing an inch next month as opposed to gaining a new inch. *sigh*


 
LaidBak, another thing that this board has taught me (can't stop singing the praises, can i?) if that for all of us, 

doing a final rinse of water with acv is essential.

this is particularly true for those of us who love in hard water areas. LaidBak, and i've been doing it for 3 months now. it cleans off all that junk which, if left on, can cause our hair to break.

could you fill us in on what you've found about the "acid content in evoo"?
i've never heard of that before, but now, i think i would like to check my evoo and know what to look for just to be sure it's the best i can find.

btw, personally, imho, i would stay in this challenge. setbacks can be normal and what's important is to just stick with it!

other ladies will be able to benifit from your experience by reading how you solved this problem and your fellow challengers, like myself, will want to know that you are doing better.

once you've tried these new things, THAT EXPERIENCE IS VALUABLE, so if you stick with it, you'll have a key to a solution that just might save some other ladies' hair.

besides, we can only encourage you and assist you....if you are here!!!


----------



## pureebony (Feb 7, 2010)

yes i agree to encourage and read up on allot of others experiences, wish i could give mine but my hair is baffling me, its weak and snapping all over, i think i need protein but i just did a recon!?!?!


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement Ladies.  I'll stick around.  I'm hopeful that once everything I ordered arrives I'll be back on track.  
As for the EVOO, the listing of the acid content is just what premium olive oils brands do to distinguish themselves.  I just figured the purer my oil the better it would be for my hair.  But then again, I could just be trying to justify my impluse purchase 

http://www.palestineoliveoil.org/faq/nutrition.htm
*Grades of Olive Oil* 
As with wine, olive oil comes in a wide range of flavours, aromas and colours due to the differing climates, soils and harvesting methods of cultivating countries. No two olive oils will taste exactly the same. There are no additives in olive oil. _It is graded according to its flavour and acidity level into several categories. _
The four most popular ones are: 

Extra Virgin Olive Oil ~ This is a premium grade of olive oil that comes from the very finest olives. Needing no purification, it has perfect flavour, aroma and colour and a maximum acid content of 1%. 

Virgin Olive Oil ~ This too is a premium product since the olive oil has not undergone any purification, meets equally high standards of aroma, colour and flavour and has an acidity content of not more than 2%. 

Olive Oil ~ Oil with too high a percentage of acidity or with naturally occurring impurities is refined and blended with virgin olive oils to produce a quality oil suitable for all culinary purposes. It has an acid content of not more than 1.5%. Olive oil is the most widely sold and is less expensive than the virgin oils. 

Olive-Pomace ~ Oil Within the European Community, a fourth category of olive oil is being sold, olive-pomace oil. This is an oil which is obtained by blending refined olive-pomace oil and virgin olive oil. It has a maximum acid content of 1.5%.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Ladies. I'll stick around. I'm hopeful that once everything I ordered arrives I'll be back on track.
> As for the EVOO, the listing of the acid content is just what premium olive oils brands do to distinguish themselves. I just figured the purer my oil the better it would be for my hair. But then again, I could just be trying to justify my impluse purchase
> 
> http://www.palestineoliveoil.org/faq/nutrition.htm
> ...


 
Laidback I am not in this challenge but I don't know if you read a while back where I went on vacation and got in the pool to where it was over powered with chlorine, sons' eyes' were blood red, all four of them. I didn't wash my hair for the week I was there, the one time I co-washed I didn't feel a real improvement.

needless to say my hair was a wreck, I thought I'd be bald by the time I was done detangling, it felt worse than dead. 

I came home and within 10 minutes I washed it out with my ion clarifying shampoo, Nexxus Therapee and then I sat down with Amla oil and Silk Elements on for 3 hours, took a nap actually and woke up left it in to complete the 3 hours and rinsed it out. No tangles but I still lost a bit 3 handfuls of hair 

My hair still didn't feel the same, it took 3 more weeks of washing and deep conditioning for 2 hours. My hair is now back to the pre days but it took a few weeks. When I tried the MT it took about 5 months to get my hair back to the pre days of shedding maybe 5 hairs a day. 

It's to say don't give up. Your going to learn what your hair likes and doesn't like. Maybe longer conditioning, deeper moisture or protein. You'll find the knack.


----------



## grow (Feb 8, 2010)

pureebony said:


> yes i agree to encourage and read up on allot of others experiences, wish i could give mine but my hair is baffling me, its weak and snapping all over, i think i need protein but i just did a recon!?!?!


 

Hi Pureebony! i know exactly what u mean about the snapping cuz as soon as the temperatures drop, (something that happened recently), my hair starts snapping all over again. yes, the climate can really dry may hair out (we had a huge snowfall a few days ago)

i will not go near protein when my hair is like this.
to get my hair back to being supple and soft/flexible, i moisturize more. 

right now, i'm using avocado butter, but any moisturizer will work as long as it doesn't have petrolatum, mineral oil or non water soluble cones in it.

please read:    http://www.black-women-beauty-central.com/hair-breakage.html 

and: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/archive/index.php/t-38084.html

before you add more protein.

hth and that the snapping stops!

hhj!


----------



## pureebony (Feb 8, 2010)

grow said:


> Hi Pureebony! i know exactly what u mean about the snapping cuz as soon as the temperatures drop, (something that happened recently), my hair starts snapping all over again. yes, the climate can really dry may hair out (we had a huge snowfall a few days ago)
> 
> i will not go near protein when my hair is like this.
> to get my hair back to being supple and soft/flexible, i moisturize more.
> ...



i think my hair is over moisturized and weak,  becuase its over strecthy and weak so im gonna do an aphogee treament and serious deep conditioning this week and 2 cowashes, to rebalance. but my hair took a battering and it needs repairing!!!?!?! asap

thanks so much for caring  xxxx


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm thinking about purchasing the Split Ender- but only in April when I take my weave out and _possibly _flat iron it. I'm not sure I want to  I haven't had my hair straightened all over for almost a year. What you see in the siggy is just the back section.

I know that I may end up putting crochet braids in instead of another weave. I've got 2 months to think about it


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks JJamiah.  I know this setback is just temporary, its just disheartening.  The funny thing is, my hair feels and looks great when its dry.  I'm using JBCO and a coconut/ayurvedic oil blend.  My hair is soft and has so much shine.  But I know the minute it gets wet I'm in for trouble.  
I took a sloppy update pic this morning.  I am now above collarbone; when I started I was below it.  :-(


----------



## Charlie555 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just checking in: I'm planning to flat iron my hair today & I can't wait to see my progress. I hope it's atleast a full inch longer. I have been sticking to my vitamins & using MN daily. I'm thinking about taking a break from the MN for a few weeks. I have been focusing on my diet & working out. My reward after I workout is relaxing in the sauna for 30 minutes.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 22, 2010)

soooo.... an inch1?!


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 22, 2010)

I have an update:


I cut 2 inches off my hair on the 26th of Jan 






and this is my hair as of the 21st of feb





not quite an inch but I'm satisfied because these are my slow growing months. I can't wait to see how my hair progresses in the spring and summer months.

Heres a comparison of the front 





Hows everyone else doing???


----------



## grow (Feb 23, 2010)

BronxJazzy said:


> I have an update:
> 
> 
> I cut 2 inches off my hair on the 26th of Jan
> ...


 
I THINK YOUR PROGRESS IS GREAT BRONXJAZZY!!!

AND YES, YOU ARE RIGHT, THESE ARE THE SLOW GROWING MONTHS...JUST THINK HOW IT'S GONNA SPROUT OUT COME SPRING!!!

how did you do it? what do you think was the single most important factor to this great growth you've gotten?

as for me, i'm sure my hair has grown, BUT i won't go near the measuring tape because i'm about 6 weeks post and my ng seems to pull my hair up.

so, i've got to wait until april to do a real length check...if i can make it for a 3 month stretch, that is!

by then, i hope to see some new inches from the measuring tape!!!

HHG LADIES!!!


----------



## Vintageglam (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi ladies I am not in this challenge but just thought I'd show some support.

You all look to be doing really well.

ITA about this being the slow growing months bc of the intense cold/ dryness and lack of humidity.

Anyway just a question for you super growth experts.... I have been thinking of wearing a wet turbie every evening for 5 - 10 mins after massaging my JBCO into my scalp to add humidity and aid penetration.  Would this be helpful or harmful to my follicles???

TIA


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower (Feb 23, 2010)

grow said:


> I THINK YOUR PROGRESS IS GREAT BRONXJAZZY!!!
> 
> AND YES, YOU ARE RIGHT, THESE ARE THE SLOW GROWING MONTHS...JUST THINK HOW IT'S GONNA SPROUT OUT COME SPRING!!!
> 
> ...


 
I think the accelerated growth I have seen is def a result of diet, exercise, and taking a daily multi vitamin. I am convinced diet and exercise is the best growth aid out there.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 23, 2010)

BronxJazzy said:


> I think the accelerated growth I have seen is def a result of diet, exercise, and taking a daily multi vitamin. I am convinced diet and exercise is the best growth aid out there.


 
 ok, ok!  I'll exercise.   Everywhere I turn, I'm being reminded that I need to get my buns in the gym.  Et tu, BronxJazzy?   Alright already. 

Sneaking out to the gym for a quick workout.


----------



## CICI24 (Feb 24, 2010)

I just may make it next month I gained 1/4 inch in week. I'm taking a prenatal vitamin, fish oil and viviscal. I also began applying black castor oil to my scalp.


----------



## pureebony (Feb 28, 2010)

hey ladies! how you all doing? im back in a weave, after having to cut 2 inches off......im so angry with myself, so my hair is shorter than my siggy pic in jan....

but im not giving up, becuase with healthy hairt comes growth-amen!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 28, 2010)

Checking in! 
I didn't get an inch this month, but I'm still happy with how it turned out. I had a good month, hair-wise. Funnily enough, I just didn't pay it any mind. I did my weekly wash routine, took my garlic, biotin, and HS&N, bunned in the day, and baggied at night. That was pretty much it. I've been preoccupied with other things, so I definitely haven't been all up in my hair like I've been in the past.
But I still didn't finish my chlorella and spirulina...they're still sitting here. And I still didn't exercise...I did for like the first week of February, and for the rest of the month, I did it sporadically. Basically whenever I felt guilty. I need deliverance from the spirit of laziness. Someone pray for me. SMH!
So going forward, I'll just be continuing with my supps and my routine. The only change I'll make to that is to focus heavily on moisture, and doing less protein. I don't even know if I should say that I'll be exercising more...I don't want to tell lies. 
I guess I'll say that I will try. Also, I can finally claim APL, without feeling like a fraud. I think I will be able to make BSL by my Dec goal, if I don't have any setbacks. *crosses fingers*

Anywayz, here is the length comparison. First one is from January, and the next one,I took today. I'm currently 9 weeks post..I'll be 10 weeks post tomorrow. And the bottom of the picture is where I've designated BSL to be on me. I have about 3.5 inches to get there. 








Pureebony, how come you had to cut your hair?


----------



## equestrian (Feb 28, 2010)

IDK. doesn't seem totally realistic. For those of you who do get in inch a month, whats your regimine?


----------



## NJoy (Mar 2, 2010)

Just updated the pic in my siggy to show last month's growth. I'd say I'm getting my inch a month. :superbanana:


----------



## Chameleonchick (Mar 2, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> IDK. doesn't seem totally realistic. For those of you who do get in inch a month, whats your regimine?


 

I don't think you will get one inch every month, but if you are doing everything possible vitamins, diet, excercise, water etc. you can get more than your usual growth rate.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 3, 2010)

Jordan S. said:


> IDK. doesn't seem totally realistic. For those of you who do get in inch a month, whats your regimine?


 
It's been very realistic for me in the 2 months that I've been trying to grow my hair out. I've been taking vitamins and using growth aids pretty regularly. IMO, I think mtg has been working well for me (although, I've been trailing off because of the smell). Seems I could feel it working. But, I'm also strictly ps and keeping my moisture on point at all times. I think retention is key for me. My ends are baggied at all times. Oh, and I think cowashing helps keep my length in good condition.

Know that your hair is growing and protect the growth that you get. It adds up.  Maybe the warmer months will increase your growth rate. In any case, stay positive and expectant. HTH.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 5, 2010)

2 weeks post and I'm playing in my NG.  nice!
Still dealing with breakage though.


----------



## Charlie555 (Mar 5, 2010)

Checking in: I flat ironed on February 26 and I got exactly 1 inch from December 25 to February 26.  This sounds like the typical 1/2" a month.  *Shrug* I am happy because evey inch counts, but I was really looking forward to 2 full inches.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm all tardy to the party!  I meant to post this for February.  I've fallen off track because I've been in twists since January.

Anywho, here is my February pic:






I need to get myself back on track.  I'll be going to get my twists redone next Friday.  I'll try to post for March before then.  I must mention that I did get a "trim" last Saturday, so I'm not looking for much growth.  I also need to mention that I've been a good girl with my vitamins and water.  The exercise...ehhhhhh...not so much.  I'm still chunky.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 5, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> *I need deliverance from the spirit of laziness. Someone pray for me. SMH!*
> So going forward, I'll just be continuing with my supps and my routine. The only change I'll make to that is to focus heavily on moisture, and doing less protein. *I don't even know if I should say that I'll be exercising more...I don't want to tell lies.*


 
Girl, get outta my head!!!  AMEN!  AMEN!!!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 5, 2010)

I didn't start counting inches until after I got my hair braided on January 10th. It's been 54 days in counting and I've gained 1.25 inches ...and this is in the slow growing part of my head!


----------



## pureebony (Mar 6, 2010)

dont be discouraged hon, i had my one inch but now i have cut 2!!! due to damage.

and to make things worse i had a violent reaction to spirulina and chlorella, i was vomiting non stop so i have to stop that, which is strange as i was taking it all the times a month ago?!?

so its healthy food alternatives for me and anything i can apply to my scalp externally.

i will also be joining the gym in 2 weeks.

and i am in a full head weave for the future to come till i get my desired length.


----------



## CherieMarie (Mar 6, 2010)

pureebony said:


> dont be discouraged hon, i had my one inch but now i have cut 2!!! due to damage.
> 
> and to make things *worse i had a violent reaction to spirulina and chlorella, i was vomiting non stop so i have to stop that*, which is strange as i was taking it all the times a month ago?!?
> 
> ...


 

same thing happened to me too! For vitamins i had found an old thread on Bargello's Vitamin Regimen, apparently she was a lady who lost her hair and used this vitamin combo to grow it back. I currently take these vitamins and so far so good, not to mention that I FEEL way better! I was literally dragging myself to work everyday, but once i started these vitamins plus my waistlength shake, I can tell my health turned around, and its only been a week!

Here is the link:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=220

I will report next month on my progress seeming how i just started. HTH


----------



## GreenD (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm just poking my head in to encourage you all (and see what y'all are doing to get 1 inch a month).   I'm sure you all will make your goals and I can't wait to see pics!!! HHG!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 9, 2010)

pureebony said:


> dont be discouraged hon, i had my one inch but now i have cut 2!!! due to damage.
> 
> and to make things worse* i had a violent reaction to spirulina and chlorella,* i was vomiting non stop so i have to stop that, *which is strange as i was taking it all the times a month ago*?!?
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I had a weird reaction to spirulina and/or chlorella too. I had itchiness like crazy. And I had been taking chlorella previously. When I started taking spirulina, the itchiness started. I switched back to chlorella and still itchy so, I stopped them both ~ just in case.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to this arena and want to join.  I started on my own hair journey in January 2010, but did not fall upon LHCF until recently. I have been braided (individuals), weaved (edges broke off), wigged, dyed (red hair, I'm currently blueblack), permed (my ends broke off, but instead of chopping, did intense treatment), hum have I left anything out?!  
Now I'm trying to wear/grow my own hair to the longlorious length I had with the weaves, wigs, etc. 

Have to tell you though I'm having weave withdraws.  But I'm gonna stick it out.  I'm doing all natural products (I make my own shampoo, conditioner, treatments, etc).  I take herbs, hair herbs, multivitamins, and omega 3's (I actually like sardines and canned salmon).

Question, I know hair relatively grows about 1/2 inch per month, yet this challenge is for 1 inch per month, can anyone tell me how i can get that extra 1/2 inch because I want looong and thick hair?

Thank you


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Mar 11, 2010)

With 1/2" per month - BSL  - Sept 2010 
With 1" per month -  BSL - July 2010


----------



## NJoy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am a hot mess. I cannot stay out of the mirror to check my growth when I get out of the shower. Ah well. I've already ratted on myself before so, it's no surprise that I've taken a mid-month progress shot. I wasn't really expecting to see much but, I do see some progress. What do you think? Plus I wanted to transition to a bra shot so that I can track my progress to bsl. I'm pretty pleased with my 2.5 months worth of progress. Hopefully I can keep it up. I would like to be full bsl by June (scraping mbl would be betta. ). Come on, hair. Grow, baby, grow!!
.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 15, 2010)

I am just going to watch from the sidelines and cheer everyone on in this challenge. Go go girls, grow an inch a month, !


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Mar 15, 2010)

I started counting 64 days ago when I got my hair cornrowed; I am at 1.5 inches. It looks like I'm getting 3/4 inches per month. I definitely need to get back to exercising and drinking more water. _Then _I'm sure I will get that extra boost to make 1 inch a month


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 18, 2010)

super low manipulation with lots of baggying seems to be helping retention


----------



## mariofmagdal (Mar 18, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> super low manipulation with lots of baggying seems to be helping retention



This is what I do, it works for me.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 2, 2010)

I need to put my measuring shirt on to check, but I can tell my hair is getting longer.

I need to go back to my vitamins, but I'm a little scared.  Last time something made my face break out but I'm not sure what it was.  Maybe I'll start adding them back one at a time


----------



## aymone (Apr 2, 2010)

Is there MSM in your vitamin mix??? MSM can cause break outs.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 2, 2010)

I think it was the Nourishair b/c when I was originally taking supps I had MSM w/ no problems, the Nourishair was the only difference and i read a thread where other people stated it broke them out.

I'm going to re-introduce things slowly to see if I'm right


----------



## lamaria211 (Apr 3, 2010)

pureebony i just realized we are on the exact vitamin regimen hows it working for you?


----------



## mush211 (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm definately gonna monitor my hair and see if I can do this challenge personally. If all turns out well then I will share my progress with u guys!!!!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Omg, I forgot about this, but I'm checking in!

My hair did fine in March. I've been sticking to my regimen of shampooing and DCing nightly, and bunning daily. I fell of the baggying, but I'm determined to get back on that in April. I've been staying on my vitamins too, except for a week that I skipped, because I was at home and left the vits at school. Let's see...I've been drinking mostly water and green tea and I've been eating plenty of vegetables and chicken. I ate beef twice in March, but I honestly don't think I can ever really cut it out from my diet. I just like it too much. I exercised more in March than I did in February, but I'm still not being consistent with it. Boo.
And I relaxed on the 18th, at 12 weeks post. I'm planning my next relaxer for July 8, 2010. That's 16 weeks, but it will be in the summertime, so I may not be able to go that long. I don't have my comparison pictures ready, but I did not get my inch. The End!


----------



## pureebony (Apr 7, 2010)

Ladies!!!!

so sorry, i have been in a weave since feb and it looks super hott!!! i had gotten sick due to the vits i ws taking i began to vomit violently, it was no joke so now im on and a-z multi vit, and keeping my hair in a weave, i am planning to make a wig in the same style so i can get to my scalp more, made one for my mum, there are reat!!!

since the 3-4 inch chop i did last month i dont know where my hair is now so once i take down this weave i should know.

but i have notice a weave makes me lazy and unwilling to moisturize, i actualy dont remember the last time i did.... i know bad, but im back at the gym this week so that with the one vit a day lots of water and veg with the new wig routine should keep me on track to my 1 inch that i was getting prior the feb set back!!!

how are you all doing!?!?!?!


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

pureebony said:


> Ladies!!!!
> 
> so sorry, i have been in a weave since feb and it looks super hott!!! i had gotten sick due to the vits i ws taking i began to vomit violently, it was no joke so now im on and a-z multi vit, and keeping my hair in a weave, i am planning to make a wig in the same style so i can get to my scalp more, made one for my mum, there are reat!!!
> 
> ...


 

Hold up! So you're gonna roll up in here talking about a supa dupa hot weave and not post pics? erplexed Come on, mama. Don't be such a tease. Show us what you're workin' with!


----------



## pureebony (Apr 7, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Hold up! So you're gonna roll up in here talking about a supa dupa hot weave and not post pics? erplexed Come on, mama. Don't be such a tease. Show us what you're workin' with!







lol here it is, did it myself its a full weave with a silk based closure, using janet collection remi hair, and bumping it with a barrel curler. 

you like, its 2 months old in this pic.


----------



## Charlie555 (Apr 7, 2010)

Checking in: so I'm stil not getting 1 full inch a month. It's more like 1/2" to 3/4" a month, but I'm not complaining 

I think I am going to stop taking MSM now that my 34 week stretch has ended. And I will keep the biotin in my reggie. I self trimmed last Saturday & I really enjoyed being in complete control of how much I trimmed and not depending on some stylist that can't tell the difference between 1/2 an inch & 3 inches. LOL


----------



## NJoy (Apr 7, 2010)

pureebony said:


> lol here it is, did it myself its a full weave with a silk based closure, using janet collection remi hair, and bumping it with a barrel curler.
> 
> you like, its 2 months old in this pic.


 
Ow, ow, oww!! That's hot!!!  You did a great job and it looks gawgeous!!  Thanks for sharing.  (Got a sista wanting a weave now. )


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

So, judging by my ng in the back, I got at least an inch for the month. I can't really judge ng in the front because I texlaxed that by not allowing the relaxer to stay in long. The back was fully relaxed tho. Also, peeking at my length with a similar bra in a different color, I'm grazing bsl at my longest strands. I think I'll be able to claim bsl by the end of next month. I'll post a pic when I find the same copper bra for comparison in the next day or so. I'm pleased with my progress and look forward to growth from the warm months!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I got an inch in the last month.  
The only problem is when you try 15 things for growth
it's too hard  to pinpoint.

high protein no sugar diet
freeda biotin
replaced poo with WEN
Half wigs and flat twist since Jan
no more heat
learning and trying Indian herbs and oils.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I got 2" of NG last month. Here's my post with pics.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10656572#post10656572


----------



## grow (Apr 17, 2010)

i haven't really measured since february because i had permed in january so it was easy to see and measure the growth.

BUT i will finally perm again in just over 2 weeks (i'm almost 14 weeks post in a 16 week stretch) and i KNOW there are inches, yes i mean plural (!), of growth!

will it be 2? will it be 3? could it be 4?!

whatever it is, i know that it's there and i'm already totally grateful!!!

NJoy, i'm still jumping up and down for yesterday's excitement and your ng!!!


----------



## lushcoils (Apr 24, 2010)

How are things going?


----------



## NJoy (Apr 24, 2010)

All's well. I'm planning a touch up on Wednesday. I was wondering how everyone's doing in this challenge too.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 11, 2010)

I'm trying to be consistent with my hair progress.  I missed posting April's progress, my hair went through some changes. I've also been trying different natural food/hair products (bananas, avocados, coconut oil/concentrate, eggs, etc). It's hard to pinpoint what I like best so I'll try to stick to one thing for a minute.

Had to trim my ends in April (1"), was trying to wait 4-6 months, but my dry ends kept breaking off.  I've started bagging and my ends are doing much better. 

I seemed to be getting about 1/2" per month also, I prefer 1" per, but I'll take what I can get. Taking multivitamins and started Spirilina last month.

Also decided to stop perming/texturizing my hair, last texturizer was in Janurary.  I did not realize (due to wrong products and perming) that I have the curl pattern that I have and I like it.   

Here's updated hair progress pics.

By the way Njoy your hair looks good


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2010)

thanks for the compliment, beautifulwildflower.  That's great that you found and love ur natural texture.  and hey, I didn't know bananas are good for growth.  Nice!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 11, 2010)

Yes, 
Bananas help to strengthen and super moisturize your hair -- like a deep conditioner would. It leaves my hair very shiny and much easier to comb out. The potassium in a banana helps to soften, and the vitamins A, B, and C help to prevent split ends.  Just in case you wanted to know

If you try it, make sure you puree the bananas (old banana will do) if you can.  Use a cheesecloth or strainer to strain out the lumps. Or mash it up very very well so it rinses easier.

For a hot oil treatment affect add 1 tbsp olive oil and wrap your hair in plastic wrap and hot towel, helps with shine and moisture. 

It's great for your ends!


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2010)

oh wow!!!  Thanks for sharing that.  AND my hair will smell yummy! I will try 'em!


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

I asked this in the other thread but is anyone taking msm ?


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2010)

belldandy said:


> I asked this in the other thread but is anyone taking msm ?


 
I am. I take 4000 mg daily.


----------



## belldandy (May 11, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I am. I take 4000 mg daily.



I just started again, I had to stop b4 due to the side effects...they were really bad last time! I am taking 2000mg maybe I will bump it up in a couple days


----------



## NJoy (May 11, 2010)

What side effect did you have?


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 12, 2010)

This is the second time I heard about MSM.  I'm new to the hair acronyms and really did not know what was.  So I looked it up.  How has it worked for your hair growth, thickening, etc?


----------



## pureebony (May 12, 2010)

Ladies whats happening!!!

so sorry been off here for a while, but how are you all keeping up? I am in the same weave that i posted previously so that is making 4 months i think ... i know, i have already been told off by my girls.

but i will be taking it down in a couple of weeks, so we will see what happens, bring on the inches!!!

and im back at the gym woooohoooo!!!

xx


----------



## NJoy (May 12, 2010)

pureebony said:


> Ladies whats happening!!!
> 
> so sorry been off here for a while, but how are you all keeping up? I am in the same weave that i posted previously so that is making 4 months i think ... i know, i have already been told off by my girls.
> 
> ...


 
Good for you, girl.  I'm trying to get in the gym too.  Get ready for the summer and cute sundresses.


----------



## grow (May 13, 2010)

i like the bananas idea, too!

what i read on here, that i tried and liked was to get banana baby food.

that way, i don't have to go through the whole process of preparing fresh bananas and i can just pop it in the fridge until the next hair treat.

well, i finally permed yesterday and can definitely say there are a few inches of growth.

how many exactly, i still don't know because i'm not having such an easy time getting my hair straight enough to measure (i texlaxed after a 4 month stretch).

the banana baby food i use has yogurt in it too (protein) so i'm going to apply that 7 days from now for my post perm protein treat and hope that helps my hair to lay flat.....anything but go near a flat iron.  i'm sure i wouldn't have all these new inches of growth if i had continued using the flat iron like i used to do regularly......though the temptation is there!

(i actually hid it up in the attic BEFORE i permed, knowing how i am.....lol!)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 13, 2010)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Yes,
> *Bananas help to strengthen and super moisturize your hair* -- like a deep conditioner would. It leaves my hair very shiny and much easier to comb out. The potassium in a banana helps to soften, and the vitamins A, B, and C help to prevent split ends. Just in case you wanted to know
> 
> If you try it, make sure you puree the bananas (old banana will do) if you can. Use a cheesecloth or strainer to strain out the lumps. Or mash it up very very well so it rinses easier.
> ...


 wooooo seee, I ALWAYS learn something new here!! THANKS so much for sharing.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 13, 2010)

checking in still on my vitamion reggie, drinking plenty of water and not having any breakage as of now


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (May 13, 2010)

No, problem!!  I wish I had someone telling me this stuff years ago.  All I kept getting was "ohhhh girl you need to perm this stuff"  so I did trying to get that quick fix and like Chicoro said (her pix are in my album) she lost 2  heads of hair well, I lost 3 heads. 

Anyway, back to the food thing.  In my house some foods tend to go to waste, I hate waste.  Ironically on my quest for healthy long full hair I found out that my whole hair care system is in my kitchen.  I can use old vegetables and fruit when they're no longer edible.  Yeh!

Here's another tip:  "Avocado" has lots of fatty acids and lots of protein.  It does not just coat the hair it penetrates the hair strands, in addition the scalp also absorbs much of it.  You can use the "avocado"  as your main conditioner.  It leaves the hair shiny and strong.

1.   1 ripe Avocado

2.    Add to blender and puree until it forms a nice thick paste; doing this will get all the oils for the avocado to rise to the surface.

3.    Apply to just washed clean hair; hair should be slightly damp.  (DON'T apply to dry hair)

4.    Apply plastic wrap or plastic cap.  Use a steam/heated cap or hot towel for 20-30 minutes.

5.    Rinse out and style your hair as usual.

What's been so great for me is I've been able to recover from a bad perm without having to do a full chop.  Or else that would have been my 4th head of hair. I am now finally done with perming. 

Plus, I trimmed my hair an inch in the back to even it out more and 1/2 all over in April and the longest part of my hair in May is where it was in April.  Mmmmm, may it is growing an inch per.  I'll have to double check that in June.  Vitamins and water also.


----------



## NJoy (May 13, 2010)

Awesome info.  Thanks for sharing BWF!!  Avacados adn bananas.  Check.  Now I have something productive to do with over-ripe bananas.  I'm on it.


----------



## pureebony (May 23, 2010)

hhmmm would banana, honey and avacado be just as good? wanting to incorporte foods in my hair care....

anywhoo!! well after 3 and a bit months i have finally taken down my weave, and will be doing an update soon..... xx


----------



## NJoy (May 24, 2010)

pureebony said:


> *hhmmm would banana, honey and avacado be just as good? wanting to incorporte foods in my hair care....*
> 
> anywhoo!! well after 3 and a bit months i have finally taken down my weave, and will be doing an update soon..... xx


 
Hmmmm.  That sounds great!  I love honey and avacado.  And now with bananas?   I was thinking of a similar DC mix for today but add wheatgerm oil, EVCO and a bit of mayo to the mix.  Let's see what I get.


----------



## pureebony (Jun 9, 2010)

ladies SETBACK!!!???! I took out the weave i had for 4 months and well my hair is splitting and breaking left right and center... thin strands peeling off and ends splitting its truly awful!

and i cut my hair prior to doing the weave, now im wiggin it.


i feel so dumb!


i dont know how im going to do this challenge anymore my hair needs help, i have been upping my dc and moisture plus co wash, and even protien but still the same.....

im so discouraged about it, how many years now and im still stuck in the same hair rut!

and everywhere i turn there is a lady with longer hair and who has been natural for less time.

sorry just moaning....


----------



## NJoy (Jun 9, 2010)

pureebony said:


> ladies SETBACK!!!???! I took out the weave i had for 4 months and well my hair is splitting and breaking left right and center... thin strands peeling off and ends splitting its truly awful!
> 
> and i cut my hair prior to doing the weave, now im wiggin it.
> 
> ...



Oh no!  I'm sorry this has happened.  But wait.  Have you had a chance to REALLY assess the extent of the damage?  Maybe there was a lot of shed hair and just a few splits?  And maybe it feels thin because you got used to wearing a weave for 4 months.  Girl.  What's going on over there?  Calm down and let's walk you through this.  Any damage can be fixed in time.  You know this hair growing game is all about being patient.  Don't get discouraged.  This setback is a setup for a comeback, mama.   Take a deep breath, assess and report.  We'll help you turn this thing around.  BTW, are you saying you retained NO length?  Or is there retained length with chewed ends?  What are we working with, mama?


----------



## pureebony (Jun 9, 2010)

aww NJoy your so sweet

well i did get length but my hair is chewed up to the max, thin bits peeling off, splits, and half broken strands xx


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, I'm checking in for my monthly growth assessment and I'm having a "my hair ain't growin' fast enough moment."  Since my in trim in April I've been watching the pot so to speak and the pot ain't boilin' or so it seems.  I press once a month to assess my progress and the rest of the time I'm natural with it up in bun ponytail or french twist.  Not use to wearing up all the time (was always a long hair weave girl).  Anyway just have to be patience.  I have notice though, when I'm natural or while I'm pressing out my hair I tend to loose more hair, anyone else with that issue?  And how did you overcome that?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 13, 2010)

I posted this in another thread, and thought afterward, "Duh, silly. Post it in so everyone in the challenge can see too!"

Here's to another inch next month 

Thanks Diatomaceous Earth!

As I said in the other thread, my head is kind of tilted, but when I flatironed the section, it was at the 4 - and yes my head was straight. I know the Quasimodo look is not in fashion, so I'll try to straighten up next time.







My hair was so straight (from a 450 degree iron, eek! but the curls came back!) from the first picture that there was no way I could stretch any more hair - wishing my stylist never trimmed off the 1 inch in the first place - to show more length. The second picture is as real as it gets.
No more updates until December as I stated in my siggy. I just wanted to to post this to show that an inch a month is possible.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jun 13, 2010)

Forever in Bloom 

What are you doing to achieve the 1 inch per- vitamins, exercise, little stress, are you in warm/humid climate (that plays a part)? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautifulwildflower said:


> Forever in Bloom
> 
> What are you doing to achieve the 1 inch per- *vitamins * , *exercise* , *little stress* , are you in warm/humid climate (that plays a part)? Inquiring minds want to know.


 
I posted it above. I've been drinking Diatomaceous Earth in just water everyday for the past three weeks. Here's the thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=424078

In regards to the warm/humid climate; I'm in the south and it's hotter than Hades hight now. Everyone who knows me knows that I will not make any appearance anywhere unless it's dark, the sun has gone down, and I'm walking around with a fan attached to my back.

I've always wondered how people say they get a boost when it's warmer. I spend maybe 2 minutes outside each day, so I don't know if that makes me a candidate for faster hair growth...


----------



## pureebony (Jun 26, 2010)

well done ladies!! well done!!

well since my mini drama with my hair, i unfortunately had to loose my ends, i figured i have been treating my hair like an experiment and the times i got good growth and retention was when i kept it simple, and listened to my hair and not trends.

so i chopped my hair down by roughly 2 inches.

great!! but ladies i shall b here listening and watching you grow, as i realized after all these years trying to grow my hair, i still aint got it...

xxx


----------



## NJoy (Jun 28, 2010)

pureebony said:


> well done ladies!! well done!!
> 
> well since my mini drama with my hair, i unfortunately had to loose my ends, i figured i have been treating my hair like an experiment and* the times i got good growth and retention was when i kept it simple, and listened to my hair and not trends.*
> 
> ...



I feel you on that one.  I say, no more bandwagons!  Find what works and work it.   Hopefully, that summer growth spurt will kick in and give you back that 2 inches.


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 29, 2010)

I am so in!

My start pics are in my signature.  I'll update again within my fotki on August 6th.


----------



## pureebony (Jun 29, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> I am so in!
> 
> My start pics are in my signature.  I'll update again within my fotki on August 6th.



how did you grow all that hair in 3 weeks!?!!?!? lol let me know lol

here is the link to my mini chop on my new blog, starting over ...again!

http://stylishgloss.blogspot.com/


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 29, 2010)

pureebony said:


> how did you grow all that hair in 3 weeks!?!!?!? lol let me know lol
> 
> here is the link to my mini chop on my new blog, starting over ...again!
> 
> http://stylishgloss.blogspot.com/



Taken from another challenge I'm in.

*What am I doing for growth?
*Sealing ends every other day
Protective styles 90% of the time; twist updo.
Shampoo once a week- Air drying; may try a Corrine Bailey Rae rollerset  on my shorten tresses 
Wash hair in sections
Use only DW for my hair
Deep condition once a month
Massage scalp nightly with serum
Exercise
Drink plenty of water
Sleep with hair covered in satin scarf

*What am I not going to do?*
No heat styling
No brushing hair when wet
RUSHING to finish do
HIF
Expose tresses to long hours outdoors without protection.  


*What is your current length?*
I am currently base of neck/shoulder length


----------



## Melaninme (Jun 29, 2010)

pureebony said:


> how did you grow all that hair in 3 weeks!?!!?!? lol let me know lol
> 
> here is the link to my mini chop on my new blog, starting over ...again!
> 
> http://stylishgloss.blogspot.com/




Great blog and GREAT progress for one month!  Keep it up!


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Taken from another challenge I'm in.
> 
> *What am I doing for growth?*
> Sealing ends every other day
> ...


 
hey op, could you please explain the no HIF? i don't know what that is.
thanks!


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 3, 2010)

grow said:


> hey op, could you please explain the no HIF? i don't know what that is.
> thanks!



H.and, I.n, F.ro.

Basically leaving my hair alone: no excessive combing or touching...just leaving it be.


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 4, 2010)

whats going on? How is everything?


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

well, i must admit that at first i thought an inch a month was a bit much, but now that i look at the good practicing healthy techniques can do, i believe an inch a month is not only doable, but also a tangible reality!

the first picture was taken around jan/feb of this year and the second picture was taken about 3 days ago.

i haven't measured the difference under the second line, but i can see that there have been many inches of new growth.

is it an inch month? was it a little more than an inch in some months?
i don't know, i only know that i am extremely grateful to have it!





hhg ladies!
YES WE CAN!!!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 5, 2010)

well ladies since my mini chop, im hoping to get back on the wagon!! thinking chlorella again!


----------



## yodie (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi ladies. I'm new, but I'm jumping in. My hair is at the base of my neck. Just lost 2" to a trim at the salon. Ugh! I needed those 2". I'll be doing my own hair for awhile and possibly pressing it (myself) maybe once a month.  I plan on dc'ing every week. I have to blow dry and I'll wear twist out styles. Maybe I'll stretch and blow dry every 10 instead of 7 days.
I feel like some of you ladies. After all these years, wearing wigs, trying this and that, I'm still at the base of my neck. I'm wondering if I just don't have the skills or if my hair just won't grow beyond a certain point.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I'm doing my monthly hair review and I have almost an inch of growth, but it took 3 months .  It's like watching a plant grow - wait I think plants grow faster then my hair.  I'm glad it's growing and getting thicker, but if it could just grow faster. Grow hair grow!  Just gotta keep up my regimen.   

I find though when my hair is in it's natural it seems to shed more than I would like and also during the process of straightening my hair as well.  Anyone else have that issue and if so how did you fix the issue?


----------



## grow (Jul 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> Hi ladies. I'm new, but I'm jumping in. My hair is at the base of my neck. Just lost 2" to a trim at the salon. Ugh! I needed those 2". I'll be doing my own hair for awhile and possibly pressing it (myself) maybe once a month. I plan on dc'ing every week. I have to blow dry and I'll wear twist out styles. Maybe I'll stretch and blow dry every 10 instead of 7 days.
> I feel like some of you ladies. After all these years, wearing wigs, trying this and that, I'm still at the base of my neck. I'm wondering if I just don't have the skills or if my hair just won't grow beyond a certain point.


 
hi Yodie!
i have had the same problem with hair that could not get past my ears.

that's why i stopped using heat (nov.2009).
(please try leaving the blow dryer and iron alone, your hair growth will thank you! just try it for a couple of months and see what happens...)

i also started dc'ing more often....2-3 times a week.
it's really easy: you can try putting dc on at night while your hair is dry, then wrap it in saran wrap, put a cholesterol cap on and go to sleep. i've read reports where ladies say it's like getting a steam and/or hot dryer treatment because of the body heat while we sleep. all i know is that it GREATLY benifited my hair.

you wrote that you've worn wigs, so i think that means you do have that option. many ladies on here have worn wigs while taking care of their hair to grow it out.

you can try cowashing your hair on a daily basis, moisturizing and sealing, then putting a plastic cap on (bagging), then your wig cap and wig.

if you try this for even just a month, i am sure that you will see progress in your growth and you won't have to think about all those heat appliances or need them.

hth...

on a personal note, i am really considering getting some more excercise in because of the posts i have read. i am terribly lazy and totally unmotivated to excercise, but i think wanting my hair to gain an inch or more in a month, is just the motivation i needed!


----------



## yodie (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you for replying, grow. Your progress speaks for itself. My hair does grow, retaining is my issue. I stopped wearing the wig, so that's not an option anymore. I'd like to eliminate that blowdryer somehow, but still dry my hair underneath a dome dryer each week, via curlformers or a twistout. Would that still be considered too much heat? I'm going back to my old school condish. I'd love to dc more often, but styling options are limited bcuz of heat, which leaves cowashing out. 

I'm wearing my hair in a twisted chignon everyday and I do twists with a little leave in or mango butter each night. Some of my ends are split.  Guess that's the effects of dye and heat! Sheesh!
I'm off for the summer, so I'm going to try not using heat appliances, except a hooded dryer, for the rest of the summer. Wish me luck


----------



## grow (Jul 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> Thank you for replying, grow. Your progress speaks for itself. My hair does grow, retaining is my issue. I stopped wearing the wig, so that's not an option anymore. I'd like to eliminate that blowdryer somehow, but still dry my hair underneath a dome dryer each week, via curlformers or a twistout. Would that still be considered too much heat? I'm going back to my old school condish. I'd love to dc more often, but styling options are limited bcuz of heat, which leaves cowashing out.
> 
> I'm wearing my hair in a twisted chignon everyday and I do twists with a little leave in or mango butter each night. Some of my ends are split. Guess that's the effects of dye and heat! Sheesh!
> I'm off for the summer, so I'm going to try not using heat appliances, except a hooded dryer, for the rest of the summer. Wish me luck


 
can you try doing baggy buns? i saw you mentioned chignons, so it's very similar.
that way your hair will dry flat if you pull it into the chignon after washing and dc'ing and just cover your chignon.
personally, i'd stay away from the weekly dome dryer, too.
thanks for your nice comment about my hair's progress, but these are the only tools i know to get that progress, although i wish someone would come up with a way to use heat without the damage!
i hope you find something that works....just don't give up!


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 24, 2010)

yodie said:


> Thank you for replying, grow. Your progress speaks for itself. My hair does grow, retaining is my issue. I stopped wearing the wig, so that's not an option anymore. I'd like to eliminate that blowdryer somehow, but still dry my hair underneath a dome dryer each week, via curlformers or a twistout. Would that still be considered too much heat? I'm going back to my old school condish. I'd love to dc more often, but styling options are limited bcuz of heat, which leaves cowashing out.
> 
> I'm wearing my hair in a twisted chignon everyday and I do twists with a little leave in or mango butter each night. Some of my ends are split.  Guess that's the effects of dye and heat! Sheesh!
> I'm off for the summer, so I'm going to try not using heat appliances, except a hooded dryer, for the rest of the summer. Wish me luck



For twistouts, I think air drying would be better. Air drying gives the hair a little more volume and fluff, and it looks nice with twistouts, imo. 
But for the curlformers, the hood dryer should be fine. As long as you use a good leave-in, have a dryer that can accommodate your head properly (you don't want your hair touching or even too close to the vents) and you don't sit under it too long or turn the heat too high, hood drying should not damage your hair. Temperatures in a hood dryer don't get very high. The lowest setting on a flat iron is over double the highest temperature on a hood dryer. On top of that, provided the bonnet fits your head well, your hair is having that warm air blown around it. It's not being directly applied to the strands, so there shouldn't be any damage. 

If you're still nervous about the heat, use a little bit of heat protectant serum or spray before going under. If nothing else, it'll ease your mind.


----------



## yodie (Jul 24, 2010)

you ladies are so helpful in this thread.
Airdrying leaves my hair feeling crispy. I hate it. 
I think drying underneath the dome dryer and eliminating the blowdryer and maxiglide should help with splits and heat. Five more inches and I won't worry about stretching because my hair will look the way I want. Going out of town and I get back on August 3rd.  August will be my month to experiment with eliminating my blowdryer and flat iron.

Tomorrow is wash day. I plan on twisting while wet and going under the dome dryer. Wish me luck.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

yodie said:


> you ladies are so helpful in this thread.
> Airdrying leaves my hair feeling crispy. I hate it.
> I think drying underneath the dome dryer and eliminating the blowdryer and maxiglide should help with splits and heat. Five more inches and I won't worry about stretching because my hair will look the way I want. Going out of town and I get back on August 3rd. August will be my month to experiment with eliminating my blowdryer and flat iron.
> 
> Tomorrow is wash day. I plan on twisting while wet and going under the dome dryer. Wish me luck.


 
i'm glad you are willing to try giving your precious hair a break from the heat, during the heat of August! personally, i still have hair nightmares about last August......i was literally burning my hair between the flat iron and hot rollers (plus gel and tons of hairspray!), just to try to get my curls to "keep" with the heat. well, my curls STILL didn't "keep" and i didn't keep that hair, either.erplexed (i had to trim off about 2-3 inches in nov.'09)

this year is a different story. i'm not EVEN trying to get cute curls in all this heat! no heat appliance will EVER get my hair to "keep" it's style, so i'm just gonna keep it on my head with protective styles (wearing my jbco and leave ins so that i'm "treating" my hair while out in the sun) and wait until the cooler months to try some rollersets for curl and bounce.

and like Chaosbutterfly said, that dome dryer done on low heat shouldn't be too damaging so enjoy your twist outs and enjoy your hair!

the best of luck! we're all here for you!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 25, 2010)

yep defo, im having back to back dramas with my hair resulting it chop after chop, but im ok now- i think, i didn't realize allot about my hair, that retention for me is a real bugger. at the end of it all i know that we are all learning and even though the aim was and is 1" a month any advice is well appreciated.

things i have discovered about my hair:

- my hair doesn't really need shampoo washes as often as i thought, i get my hair clean with co washes and deep conditioning treatments, so i will only shampoo wash once a month

- my hair likes getting trims, as i am prone to knots i need to keep my hair ends fresh.

- my hair loves shea butter lotion, the butter, and carrot cream

- y hair thrives when its drenched in the above or anything that allows it to be separated from the other kinks and curls

-my hair loves to be left the heck alone! lol no more daily styles for me, its quick weaves or wigs for me!

- i need to realize my growth aids are protein enriched so upping my moisture spraying to 2 times a day and more co washing and deep conditioning.

- when i take chlorella and other hair vita,ins and work out i get crazy growth, bit i need advice on chlorella and spirulina as it made me sick after 2 months of use!?!?!

so for now this is it... 

i have about 5 inches of hair all around and will be dusting my ends soon, i am using a weaved wig, and currently researching other installs.

xxxx


----------



## yodie (Jul 25, 2010)

You all are the sweetest! 
Today is wash day. I'm even showing more care in the way that I wash my hair when usually I'd just dunk my head under the faucet.  
I washed with a sulfate free shampoo. I still think it's too harsh. *Any of you ladies use a clarifying conditioner to cowash with?* Unfortunately I realized that I have damage. I went to the salon for the first time in about four years. they washed my hair 6 times yall and I told them no more (because I had castor oil on my hair) and they used alot of heat. I have heat damage and now some splits. So, I'm using split end mender, hoping that it will allow me to continue to grow while I cut an inch at a time. I'm very sad about that!!

*Do you ladies DC with heat?* I'm kinda worried about getting bubbles in my strands (when the heat comes in contact with wet hair). Is heat really necessary to DC? I'm DC'ing for 2 hours w/o heat or steam today.

I'm not worried about my hair looking cute. I just want it healthy and growing. I was also very lax with heat protectant. Ha! Never again. I'll live by heat protectant from now on. 



grow said:


> i'm glad you are willing to try giving your precious hair a break from the heat, during the heat of August! personally, i still have hair nightmares about last August......i was literally burning my hair between the flat iron and hot rollers (plus gel and tons of hairspray!), just to try to get my curls to "keep" with the heat. well, my curls STILL didn't "keep" and i didn't keep that hair, either.erplexed (i had to trim off about 2-3 inches in nov.'09)
> 
> this year is a different story. i'm not EVEN trying to get cute curls in all this heat! no heat appliance will EVER get my hair to "keep" it's style, so i'm just gonna keep it on my head with protective styles (wearing my jbco and leave ins so that i'm "treating" my hair while out in the sun) and wait until the cooler months to try some rollersets for curl and bounce.
> 
> ...


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2010)

This thread kinda feels like home now.
Finished washing. Added all the product I think I needed. I DID NOT use the blow dryer and I'm so proud of myself. I KNOW I can do this now, BUT I still HAVE NOT styled my hair. Sat under the dome dryer on low for about 40 mins. The air was pretty much cool. So, I guess I did a 50/50 with the dome dryer and air drying. My hair feels VERY good and I'm shocked!!

Styling is the issue and I'm going to humid New Jersey tomorrow. I'm determined not to rely on my wig. It's been years and I'm tired of it. I don't want to hide my hair anymore. 
Did single strand twists. Surprising because I always do flat twists. I'll see how it turns out tomorrow. My goal is to add my clip in and still do a messy chignon or wear it like this. Minimal heat and my hair looks/feels great. I can just imagine how much healtheir my hair will be a year from now IF I can keep this up.

Yall, I'm a little nervous that my hair might look crazy tomorrow and I'll have to resort to flat ironing, especially when I get to NJ. *Here's my backup plan.* Taking a tourmaline handheld blowdryer and a bonnet attachment. I'll wash, do single twists, leave in condish and moisture blok. Add my clip in and chignon. 

With taking care of my hair like this and my hair vitamin, I'm in the running for at least 3/4" a month.  My plan is to get the curlfomers soon and keep making progress.

MY HAIR FEELS SO GOOD WITHOUT THAT BLOW DRYER. I CAN'T SEE MYSELF GOING BACK (crosses fingers as she doesn't want to speak too soon.)


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2010)

pureebony said:


> yep defo, im having back to back dramas with my hair resulting it chop after chop, but im ok now- i think, i didn't realize allot about my hair, that retention for me is a real bugger. at the end of it all i know that we are all learning and even though the aim was and is 1" a month any advice is well appreciated.
> 
> things i have discovered about my hair:
> 
> ...


 
Did the same thing to my mom after awhile. She stopped taking it. Might just be the chlorella or both. Mom only took chlorella.


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

Yodie, Pureebony, i'm so glad to see you are finding what works for you!

that's the hardest part right there, so i'm glad you've got it!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 26, 2010)

i think that my spirulina from china might be the problem....

apparenty if its from china it no good...

took evening primrose oil, biotin, b-complex, and royal jelly yesterday, woke up with a break out and a very bright yellow wee!!!????!

i liked the chlorella as it cleared my skin and gave me growth... but i think i will have to start taking one pill a day and see what happens... will be measuring my growth since my mini chop next month xx


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2010)

Can't believe how healthy and soft my hair felt this morning. I used Kimmaytube's leave in condish. I'm SOLD! Never would've thought my hair could air/bonnet dry and feel this good. Next time I'll skip the hooded dryer altogether. Doing flat twists right now, in order to stretch my hair a little more. You ladies have really made me a believer. Throwing in a shout out to Kimmaytube for her wonderful product. Still working out the "styling" end of this all. I'll report back and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

yodie said:


> Can't believe how healthy and soft my hair felt this morning. I used Kimmaytube's leave in condish. I'm SOLD! Never would've thought my hair could air/bonnet dry and feel this good. Next time I'll skip the hooded dryer altogether. Doing flat twists right now, in order to stretch my hair a little more. You ladies have really made me a believer. Throwing in a shout out to Kimmaytube for her wonderful product. Still working out the "styling" end of this all. I'll report back and let you know how it turns out.


 
thank you for reporting your success with these new things!
i just knew it could work out well for you too!


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

pureebony said:


> i think that my spirulina from china might be the problem....
> 
> apparenty if its from china it no good...
> 
> ...


 
to the bolded: you know we can't wait to hear the new news!!!
crossing my fingers and my toes for you!


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2010)

Grow, you made a lot of progress in such a short time. what's your regimen? Sorry if its already posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

yodie said:


> Grow, you made a lot of progress in such a short time. what's your regimen? Sorry if its already posted somewhere in this thread.


 
thanks, Yodie! i had posted it on a different thread, so i'll paste it here:

i always had thought either my hair wouldn't grow or that if it did, it only grew very slowly, instead, it was my retention that i had not paid alot of attention to.

-i wrapped my hair to achieve both looks you see in the pics and have not used heat in over 7 months.
-use M-T-G and when i'm not using that, i use MT. (add a dash of MN to my MT mix)
-massage my scalp daily.
-put conditiioner on my ends when i wet bun and,
-have been an egglette (raw egg shakes thread) practically since i started.
-Ayurveda has been working well for me, too.
-been cowashing since i started, too.
2 to 3 times a week at the beginning of the year, every day now that it's hot.
-bag my whole head every night faithfully
-wet baggy bun during the day and
-moisturize and seal daily
-protein treatments once a month (Dudley's DRC 28)
-texlax touch up every 8-17 (the most i've stretched, so far) weeks. 

most of all, even if you fall off the wagon, which i have done many times when i've been too busy to stay behind my hair, just get right back on the wagon as soon as you can. 
do not, under any circumstances, give up!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks Grow! i tell you i feel like i am threatening my hair to grow now! haha xx  your growth is amazing too!!!!

keep inspiring me ladies!


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2010)

OP, this is a great thread. Its too late to join, but its definitely made me more aware of my personal hair care. So, I'll just keep up and join you ladies from a distance.

My plan is to:
Eliminate 90% of my heat usage.
Hair vitamin, fish oil, chlorella and spirulina.
Cowash and DC 2x's wk.
Drink a gallon a day. 
Exercise
Castor oil 2x's wk.
Chignon or curlformers until end of the year.


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

pureebony said:


> thanks Grow! i tell you i feel like i am threatening my hair to grow now! haha xx your growth is amazing too!!!!
> 
> keep inspiring me ladies!


 
thank you, pureebony! something tells me that when you get out that measuring tape, we are all going to be amazed at how much growth you've gotten!

it's so exciting to root each other on for greater growth!
and it's great to be on this journey with you ladies!

Yodie, i'm so glad you've got yourself a good game plan! nice reggie!


----------



## pureebony (Jul 27, 2010)

wooohooo!!! lol


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2010)

FYI...my hair is holding up well in New Jersey...and this is without heat. yay!!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

yodie said:


> FYI...my hair is holding up well in New Jersey...and this is without heat. yay!!


 

Thank you so much for posting the good news, Yodie!!!

you have no idea how much joy it brings me to know that you have found something that works for you, too!

i used to feel like i was "in bondage" to heat appliances...couldn't live with them, couldn't live without them, so to "be free" was a remarkable experience.

now, i relive that experience of freedom vicariously through your awakening!

may you (and all of us) have many more awakenings and yes, keep taking good care of that precious hair!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

Grow, you are just the sweetest and most encouraging person I've ever seen. You're awesome!


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

awwww, NikkiQ, you got me over here blushing! 

thank you sugar!

you are a great encourager with lots of sweetness, too, so c'mon with your "cheerleading self" and don't just root on the challengers, but JOIN US!!! (you know which ones i'm talking about, lol!)


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> awwww, NikkiQ, you got me over here blushing!
> 
> thank you sugar!
> 
> you are a great encourager with lots of sweetness, too, so c'mon with your "cheerleading self" and don't just root on the challengers, but JOIN US!!! (you know which ones i'm talking about, lol!)


 
Oh boy. Not you too  I love that you guys have so much faith in my little ol' hair, but MBL next year when I'm just barely touching my shoulders is a bit bananas even for my cheerleading behind lol


----------



## africanqueen456 (Jul 28, 2010)

aww^^^that was sweet


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^One big happy hair growing family


----------



## grow (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Oh boy. Not you too  I love that you guys have so much faith in my little ol' hair, but MBL next year when I'm just barely touching my shoulders is a bit bananas even for my cheerleading behind lol


 


africanqueen456 said:


> aww^^^that was sweet


 


NikkiQ said:


> ^^^One big happy hair growing family


 
but NikkiQ, we are talking 17 months of growth until the MBL challenge is complete.
please do not underestimate yourself.
the longer haired ladies always invited me to hang out in those challenges, and as i did, my hair started growing like it never has in my entire life!
besides, like one lady told me "ya paid ya six fiddy, you might as well get your money's worth"!she's right!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll just do it as a personal challenge right along with you ladies but not officially join. Call me a pessimist, but I know I won't make MBL by next year lol


----------



## yodie (Jul 28, 2010)

NikkiQ, you're alot further along than I am, so....You can do it! You can do it! You can do it!

Is re-twisting every night too much manipulation? it's been years since I've done anything to my hair on a daily basis. So, when I see some hair coming out, I get a little nervous. I know we're supposed to shed hair each day, but....

I'm feeling the pressure (around family and friends) to keep my hair looking 'nice' this week. So, I haven't pinned it up like I do at home. I've gotten the hair looks like, 'what are you doing?' I personally love my hair, however weird it gets, but I'd rather just be in my own world and not worry about my hair looking decent.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^^ aww thanks yodie! you and Grow are just trying to give me the kick I need to join the challenge. I'll be sure to personally let you guys know of my progress. I don't wanna seem like I'm butting in on anything.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

^^^stop worrying about butting in on anything, NikkiQ and just get your "butt" in there, lol!

ladies, progress report:

the month is almost over (tomorrow) and i think i see more than an inch of growth from when i took my last pic (siggy....was the last time i wore my hair "out").

of course, as soon as i pull it down to length check and then let go of it, the shrinkage has it pop right back up, so i'll have to wait until my perm in september to really "see" the difference!  

c'mon ladies! let's get those inches adding up!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^*stop worrying about butting in on anything, NikkiQ and just get your "butt" in there, lol!*
> 
> ladies, progress report:
> 
> ...


 
 Good one!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> ^^^*stop worrying about butting in on anything, NikkiQ and just get your "butt" in there*, lol!
> 
> ladies, progress report:
> 
> ...


 
Okay okay!!! I'll join MBL 2011


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

NikkiQ said:


> Okay okay!!! I'll join MBL 2011


 
YAH!!!!!!

LaFemme is going to faint!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jul 30, 2010)

grow said:


> YAH!!!!!!
> 
> LaFemme is going to faint!


 
yeah faint from laughing so much about me joining yet another challenge


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2010)

Bummed! My hair turned into a dry, twist out mess. It was dry and breaking, but I'm not sure why. It was fine @ home (Los Angeles). Maybe the humidity in NJ killed my ends. I was literally pulling hair out. I'm sure some of it was from not combing, etc.

I learned that a daily exposed twist out on wet hair doesn't work for me. My ends can't take the exposure. 

I had to blowdry tonight (tension method) and press my ends. Why? Because they were so dry and raggedy. Need to be cut again and I just had a trim last month. Starting to wonder if msm is adding to my dryness and if I'll ever be able to retain beyond my neck. I'm very sad and look forward to going home.

Why am I so hair inept?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Aug 1, 2010)

yodie said:


> Bummed! My hair turned into a dry, twist out mess. It was dry and breaking, but I'm not sure why. It was fine @ home (Los Angeles). Maybe the humidity in NJ killed my ends. I was literally pulling hair out. I'm sure some of it was from not combing, etc.
> 
> I learned that a daily exposed twist out on wet hair doesn't work for me. My ends can't take the exposure.
> 
> ...



You aren't hair inept! And you can definitely retain past your neck. 

You said your hair was doing well before, so what changed? Did you use something different this time? 
It may very well be true that your ends don't like being out. Have you tried doing a twistout or rollerset, and then pinning the ends into an updo? 

And I don't know your hair well...definitely not as well as you must, but it seems to me that applying heat to dry ends is a bit counterintuitive. Did you try any other solutions before turning to the heat?


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2010)

Things that have changed are: went from west coast to east coast, started using Lok & Blok. No humidity where I live in LA. 

I washed and conditioned before I used heat. Wore an updo yesterday, but it was so dry that it had to be washed and dc'd. Kinda new to finding out what works because I'm just coming out of my wig. 

Overall, my hair feels tougher/stronger since I added msm.


----------



## grow (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with Chaos because there is no way that we cannot retain hair past our necks!

there must be something that was done that your hair is too sensitive having or also, not having.

like the products you used for example.
i didn't see anything about moisturizing and sealing, though, if you did do that, maybe it's just that those are not the right products for your hair.

you are just fresh from the wigs and your hair might be sensitive to the elements.
your ends are certainly not accustomed to all of the harshness the elements have.

and as for the hairs that came out from not combing, know that whenever i go a while without combing, the hairs that come out from natural shedding "seem to be more", but they're not.     

then there's the blowdryer, where i surely hope a heat protectant was used, yet have to agree that this isn't always the best choice.

if i find that my hair is "messy" and it seems hard to do anything with it, i start over with a clean slate.

the most positive thing is that you do know that you learned something new about your hair.

be patient with yourself and your hair because it takes us a while to learn what our hair likes and doesn't like, so it's great to learn to love the journey!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost forgot about this one.  Bumping for more activity.


----------



## pureebony (Sep 4, 2010)

i am going to post a pic of my growth so far since the stumbling block- will let you all know xx


----------



## grow (Sep 4, 2010)

pureebony said:


> i am going to post a pic of my growth so far since the stumbling block- will let you all know xx



can't wait!  thanks! we love pictures!


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Sep 23, 2010)

Njoy you have me curious about texlaxing.  I just finished washing and combing out my hair, it took an 1½-2 hours ( did a mayo cond. since I dyed my hair blue last week).  30 of those minutes were just combing the middle.  Anyway, I thought maybe texlaxing the middle (cuz the rest of my head is easy to comb. I'm 4c middle and the rest is 4b.  Has anyone done this before???


----------



## pureebony (Sep 25, 2010)

hey girlies sorry i have been MIA, but here is my update, not miraculous but all in all getting there. it seems that my hair growth has slooowwwed down, really need to get it together!

just washed






blowdried on cool semi hot heat





length now after chop





edges are not looking to great...making me think i should go back to bunning?!!





All in all i am ok with my progress but im starting to feel like my hair needs more of the tlc i gave it whilst bunning, and even though i just purchased some extension plus hair!?!!! im thinking i might just go back to it....


----------



## Lita (Sep 25, 2010)

pureebony said:


> hey girlies sorry i have been MIA, but here is my update, not miraculous but all in all getting there. it seems that my hair growth has slooowwwed down, really need to get it together!
> 
> just washed
> 
> ...


 
You have pretty thick hair/like the color too!

(Try not to add to much STRESS on your edges)




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NJoy (Sep 25, 2010)

Ok, ladies. We're headed for that final stretch of the year.  Time to really use every tip, trick and technique to pull in as much growth as possible to make those goals.  How's everyone doing with your original goal?  I'm not sure but, I think I need a full inch a month to be sure that I meet my EOY goal.  Let's go!!


----------



## pureebony (Dec 5, 2010)

ladies, how have you all been? i deserve a serious beating, in an attempt to 'heat train' my hair (which i now realize is not for me) i left my hair smelling of burned peanut butter on toast according to mys sister!?!?

I seriously do not listen to my hair and i have ruined it to the max, so whatever growth i got this year has been damaged, i think i need to be sat down and taught the aesthetics of good hair care because i obviously haven't a clue. 

but on that note i am starting all over again- i cant believe this- a joke of ignoramus portions!!

how are you ladies doing? NJoy im so proud of you girl- your hair is looking fantastic!!

so besides my ignorance how are the rest of you lovelies who listen to their hair doing?!? xxx


----------



## JFK (Dec 5, 2010)

Did anyone get an inch for at least more than 4 times out of the year?


----------



## NJoy (Dec 6, 2010)

pureebony said:


> ladies, how have you all been? i deserve a serious beating, in an attempt to 'heat train' my hair (which i now realize is not for me) i left my hair smelling of burned peanut butter on toast according to mys sister!?!?
> 
> I seriously do not listen to my hair and i have ruined it to the max, so whatever growth i got this year has been damaged, i think i need to be sat down and taught the aesthetics of good hair care because i obviously haven't a clue.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, girl. And don't be so hard on yourself. So now you know that doesn't work for your hair. Hop back on that horse and ride into next year. It's coming anyway. We might as well continue reaching for our goals. 



JFK said:


> Did anyone get an inch for at least more than 4 times out of the year?


 
I think I did.  I got a little hair lazy around the summer and a little lazy right now but, I'm expecting a spurt towards the end of 1st quarter of 2011.   I've always expected 1" per month and think expecting it helped.


----------



## JFK (Dec 6, 2010)

@pureebony:  I had the same results with heat training.  I have so many DEEP split ends.  It's ridiculous.  It may be from my technique, or lack of, but I'm leaving the heat alone.  NJoy gave excellent advice.  I'll be on the horse behind you riding into the new year towards my goals God willing.

@NJoy:  Thanks for responding and congratulations on your growth but especially your retention.  Your dedication is really paying off!  I'm so happy for you!  (I don't know you personally but I just like to see other people reach their goals LOL) <3


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow!  I forgot that I was in this challenge! erplexed

Suffice it to say, I really don't see any growth myself.  I do believe I am just about the same length as when I started.  Of course that's due to pure laziness.

Oh well.  Guess I'll be hopping back on the horse with everyone else.


----------



## pureebony (Dec 6, 2010)

ROLL ON NEW YEAR- as we are ridding that horse till its beat!! i.e. till we all get our hair goals achieved!! lol


----------



## diadall (Dec 6, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Thanks, girl. And don't be so hard on yourself. So now you know that doesn't work for your hair. Hop back on that horse and ride into next year. It's coming anyway. We might as well continue reaching for our goals.
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I did.  I got a little hair lazy around the summer and a little lazy right now but, I'm expecting a spurt towards the end of 1st quarter of 2011.  I've always expected 1" per month and think expecting it helped. *


 
That is how I feel. I told someone that sometimes I feel like I have hair hanging down my back. That is foreshowing, I believe.


----------



## Beautifulwildflower (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say yes, however comma.  I tried to fix an under process perm early this year by reperming (bad idea) so I experience breakage on my ends.  With lots of oil treatments that stopped.  So if anything my hair got thicker. 

My other problem, I'm a color junkie and the only thing bout that is you can only tell what color it is in the sunlight.    Thought I learned my lesson, but I decided I wanted to be a lighter blue and bleached, then recolored . More treatments. Then I got curious about texlaxing, cuz it's a chore to comb my hair out (10 months since last relaxer) .  I texlaxed last month. That actually came out nice tho and lovin it.  

Whew, with all that said, eggs (stopped my hair from breaking), banana, mayo, olive, jojoba, coconut oil (penetrates hair shaft) and shea butter (seal in moisture),  protective styling & vitamins - I was able to keep what I have without chopping. Now my hair fairly even.

Long story short, keeping the texlaxing, done with full strength relaxers & no more permanent color instead it's QP elasta cellophane or henna.


----------

